# Was so richtig Sch... ist an WoW...



## Onlymage (9. April 2008)

Hi ho,

ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.

Da ist zum Beispiel:

- das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70

Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.

- Friedhöfe
X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam? 
Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
Nervig nervig nervig.

- PvP/Arena/BG
Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.

- Bis Level 60
Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.

- 25er Raids
Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.

- Items
Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
Klar, manche haben die Motivation, einen Boss zu legen, aber bei den meisten überwiegt doch der Frust.
Warum nicht "mitwachsende" Items generieren, die sich dem jeweiligen Level anpassen?

So das war's erstmal, muss jetzt leider weg.

Vielleicht hat ja noch der eine oder andere eine Ergänzung ;-)


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (9. April 2008)

es wird sich sowieso nix ändern


----------



## Iceman1981 (9. April 2008)

Wieder so ein Thread was an WoW sche... ist und warum man damit aufhören sollte.

Langsam nerven diese Threads.


----------



## vollmi (9. April 2008)

Das ziel des Spieles ist sowieso am Leben zu bleiben. Wenn man nicht überall durchzurushen versucht, landet man auch seltener beim Friedhof.

Aber das Laufen ist wirklich ziemlich abturnend. Vor allem wenn man noch an einer Quest ist wo ein der Questgeber 10 mal an den gleichen Ort schickt um was anderes zu töten/sammeln das mindestens 15 min weit weg ist.

Autoreiten auf Strassen wär schon nicht schlecht, kombiniert mit lednern, schneidern, kochen, verbändemachen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Thoor (9. April 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> es wird sich sowieso nix ändern


Wieder mal imba sinnvoller Beitrag.... wie üblich von dir....

Na ja ich finde in einigen Punkten hast du recht in anderen weniger.So oder so, es zwingt dich ja niemand dazu wow spielen, ich würd diesen Beitrag auch noch in das offizielle Vorschlagsforum von World of Warcrafte packen, evtl beachtets da ein Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Illuminatos (9. April 2008)

Wie einfach soll es in WoW denn noch werden?
Wieso sprechen wir nicht gleich Gms an, wenn wir nen Mob nicht schaffen, er solle doch mal eben helfen. Also Wirklich... Normalerweise mach ich das nicht und ärgere mich über die Leute die das hier schreiben aber jetzt is auch mal schluss : 

Mimimi willst du Käse zum Whine? -.-


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

Ich gehör ja sonst nicht zu den Leuten die gleich mit "mimimi" und "käse und whine" anfangen aber mir fällt da so spontan eigentlich nix anderes zu ein. Soll ich das jetzt ernsthaft beantworten oder etwa ne Meinung dazu abgeben?

.......soll ich, ja. Ich weiß.

Also okeeeey.

1. Ich kann manches ja nachvollziehn. Sterben is z.B. doof, ja. Aber das motiviert ja grad es das nächste mal besser zu machen und eben nicht zu verrecken. Ähnlich lässt sich da vieles beantworten, man muss eben an sich arbeiten und besser werden damit man vorrankommt.

2. Mal ehrlich, wenn´s mehr Spaß macht sich im Forum zu beschweren, als zu zocken, dann zock besser weniger oder garnicht.

Soweit.


----------



## Erynberia (9. April 2008)

Mich stört das Latschen auch, und ich bin erst lvl 25. *stöhn* Allerdings bin ich froh, dass es nicht im RL so ist. Da hätte ich schon längst schlapp gemacht. 

Bezüglich der Friedhöfe: Ich verflieg mich als Irrwischgeist fast immer auf dem Weg zu meiner Leiche. Da wäre es wirklich gut, wenn es mehr Friedhöfe geben würde. Aber na ja...

Kürzere Abklingzeiten für Ruhesteine? Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Aber trotz allem macht mir WoW einfach Spaß (wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe zum Spielen).


----------



## Kimbini (9. April 2008)

afk beim flug ist doch praktisch! man kann in der zeit schnell mal kacken gehen verpasst nix, keiner killt einen und kommt dennoch ans ziel.


----------



## Brisk7373 (9. April 2008)

ich finde auch schade ,dass spieler die erst seit bc spielen keine/so gut wie keine  alte raid ini kennen . ich spiele erst seit 3.09.07 und muss sagen das ich gerne mehr zeit hätte um auch mal mc oder ahn qiraj zu gehen . falls es irgendwann mal ein addon gibt ,das man so hoch is das man die inis alleine machen kann dann gucke ich mir alle an . 
ps: ja käse zum whine aber nur der von den kühen die den hang runterrollen.


----------



## Mahni (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...




es gibt nix wirklich extrem störendes in wow .. sonst würdet ihr alle aufhören mit wow und nicht mehr weiterspielen, wer flamt und trotzdem dauernd weiterspielt möchte nur irgendwas verteufeln weil ihm sonst im leben nix einfällt worauf er rumhacken könnte. *ironie on*wow rules.. wow is the best *ironie off*
Hört auf dauernd rum zu flamen, wenn dich diese Kritikpunkte sooo stören (was man wohl an deiner überschrift erkennen kann) dann hör auf rumzuflamen und spiel was anderes. Langsam nervts, als ob blizzard auf 1 hansel wie Dich angewiesen wäre. Ich find das game toll, nicht umsonst spiel ich es seit 3 jahren, meiner meinung nach kommt ein einziges mmorpg an das Spiel heran.. die Anzahl der Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten in Wow sind grandios.. Das sehen auch meine Gildenkameraden so, sonst wären sie nicht jeden Abend on. Wenns dich ach so sehr stört, dann probier andere Spiele aus und geh uns mit so kindischen Threads nicht auf die Nerven. Das ist nur ein Spiel - eine Freizeitgestaltung - kein Leben.. Meine Fresse


----------



## Ostborc (9. April 2008)

Was mich besonders nervt, sind die verspielten Flugbahnen der Reittiere vom Flugmeister. Ewig um den Block bis zur Landung. Keine Direktflüge, ständig über alle Orte wo ein Flugpunkt ist, wozu, wenn man eh nicht dort aussteigen kann.

Friedhöfe sind wirklich weit entfernt.

Beim Ruhestein überleg ich auch immer ob ich ihn nutzen muss oder ob ichs lieber sein lass. "Könntst ihn ja in der nächsten halben Stunde gebrauchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alfadas (9. April 2008)

Kannst du doch. Einfach vor dem Flugpunkt aus- und wieder einloggen und schon steigt der Char beim nächstmöglichen Flugpunkt ab.


----------



## Tribola93 (9. April 2008)

Das ist WoW, wenns dir nicht gefällt, lass es, ganz einfach, besser als das Forum voll zu heulen.


----------



## Ouna (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.


Das ist das einzige, was mich manchmal stört. Strangle + pvp Server, wenn man irgendwo in der Mitte questet, braucht man fast genau 5 Min als Geist bis zu seiner Leiche.



> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?


Ich tu das, gibt immerhin viele EP, wenn man die Quests mitnimmt.



> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können.


Was erwartest du?



> Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.


Viele Items wurden sinnvoll verändert.




> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.


 Ja, weil alle ihre Twinks da equippen.



> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?


In welcher Welt lebst du? Der Großteil der Spieler hängt in 25er Raids.



> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.


Kein Kommentar. Selten so nen dummen Satz gehört.



> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.


 Mir scheint, dir geht es nur um Items. Überall redest du von Items, die nicht zu gebrauchen sind, Items, die schlecht sind, Items, die jenes sind... schon mal daran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt, denen Raiden Spaß macht?



> Klar, manche haben die Motivation, einen Boss zu legen, aber bei den meisten überwiegt doch der Frust.


 Klar, wenn man mit Brainlaggern und Movementkrüppeln zusammenspielt...


> Warum nicht "mitwachsende" Items generieren, die sich dem jeweiligen Level anpassen?


Wieso nicht gleich einen t6 equipten lvl 70 Char mit Epicmount und 10k g erstellen können?



Was ich sagen will: 
Hast du dir deinen Text überhaupt mal durchgelesen? Deine Argumente sind quasi nicht vorhanden und dein Beitrag ist ein "mimimi, alles soll so sein wie ich es gern hätte"-Vorzeigeexemplar.


----------



## Blodohmen (9. April 2008)

Diese Threads was an WoW so sch.. ist sind nervig.
Wenn man mal im Offieziellen wow forum oder an Blizzard mal schreiben könnte was man noch verbessern könnte das währe eher hilfreich.
Ich lese unmengen an beschwerden warum Spielen die Leute dann noch WoW wenn soviele sich an den parr mehr oder weniger kleinigeiten aufregen, ist noch niemand in den sinn gekommen wie das Spiel gewachsen ist und das mann sowas nicht von heut auf morgen alle fehler oder mengel hinbekommt.


----------



## alchilèes (9. April 2008)

!!ACHTUNG!!! bitte nicht ernst nehmen......

da hat der te aber mal sowas von recht, es nervt auch dasm an seine berufe skillen muss, warum nicht gleich alles herstellen können und epics mühsam erfarmen ist ja mal total daneben, immer gleich beim nächsten händler kaufen können wäre doch toll.
wo wir auch schon mal dabei sind wann kommt endlich der i-win button für benachteiligte spieler......

!!ACHTUNG!!! bitte nicht ernst nehmen......


kurzer hinweis an den te, spiel games bei denen es unzählige cheatprogramme gibt und hör auf mit wow


----------



## Pandur87 (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



Spiel einfach einen Jäger, Druiden oder Schamanen, da hast du das Problem nicht so unbedingt. Mich hat das mit meinen 4 Chars die ich hochgelevelt hab, bisher nicht so gestört (Druide,Krieger,Jäger,Hexer).



> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Versuchen nicht zu sterben könnte helfen. Ist auch gar nicht so schwer, wenn man geschickt pullt oder eine Klasse spielt die dem Tod nochmal von der Schippe springen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachtelfen sind als Geister schneller bei ihrem Leichnam.



> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Wenn du Schurken so OP findest, dann level dir doch einen. Die Schlachtfelder sind Realmpool abhängig, man kann aber an ws, arathi und auge WEs sehr leicht ne Stammgrp auf die Beine stellen, die auch was reißt. 



> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.



Ganz so extrem ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht, Gruppen fürs Kloster oder ZF findet man immernoch, zumindest auf meinem Realm, aber was die 60er inis betrifft hast du Recht, die grünen q Belohnungen aus BC sind einfach besser, das muss aber auch so sein um das Hochleveln zu erleichtern



> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Karazhan = Markenfarminstanz mehr nicht, 25er sind viel fordernder und auch nicht nur was für "Hardcore Zocker", Gruul und Maghi sollte man mit Leichtigkeit schaffen.  



> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



Naja, in BC konnte man bis Level 70 noch seine T2 Sachen behalten, ich denke, dass T5 nicht direkt durch das nächste grüne Item ersetzt wird. Hier klingt dein Thread so langsam nach einem Whinethread. Mitwachsende Items wird es wohl niemals geben, weil es sonst keine Motivation mehr gäbe, weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Schnatti (9. April 2008)

Hast du schon mal Syberia gezockt?^^
5 Bildschirme voller malerischen Landschaften, doch völlig Sinnfrei da man nur durchrennen muss. 
Wenn es dich so Stört zock doch tetris da gibts keine Wege, keine Greifen keine Alli keine Horde keine Raids und keine Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. April 2008)

beim pvp muss ich dir recht geben
als heiler hat man wirklich keine motivation reinzugehen, außer man braucht unbedingt irgendein teil
wir sind zu schnell down und die wenigstens allianzler helfen einen
wenn sie sich dann noch beschweren, das sie keine heilung bekommen, hat man gleich die schnauze voll.
bg ist nichts anderes als eine große ini. die aggro (in diesem fall hordler) immer schön vom heiler weghalten, dann bekommt ihr auch, was ihr braucht.
wenn man sich allerdings selbst verteidigen muss, kann wohl niemand erwarten, das er geheilt wird..


was mich persönlich am spielkonzept nervt ist, das alles ab 70 auf items ausgelegt ist. ich möchte spielen um spaß zu haben. das soll freude machen. aber seitdem ich 70 bin, ist mir nurnoch langweilig. ich mag kein pvp (eben weil ich heiler bin). alles was mir bleibt sind instanzen, in denen es aber auch nur darum geht, wer was droppt und bekommt.
eine gruppe zu finden, die spaß daran hat dadurch zu gehen, grade auch dann wenn es schwierig wird. das wäre mal klasse
aber nein, es geht immer nur um gold und items
das spiel bietet soviele möglichkeiten, aber irgendwie scheint es wenig leute zu geben, die das auch nutzen möchten...

an die die sich angesprochen fühlen und das gleiche möchten. könnt ja gerne mal sagen auf welchem server ihr seid etc.
werde wohl demnächst nochmal neu anfangen. denn das schönste ist irgendwie von level 1-70. und das in ruhe, vieles entdecken, nette ini's...


----------



## Chuck Norris (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



Kleiner Tipp am Rande Spiel Schamane. Da hast du ab 20 dein Wölfchen und alle 15 mins nen Ruhestein. Also hör auf zu Weinen die ham sogar nen eigenen Soulstone.

Flame on Plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.


ack



> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.


Irgendwie musst du ja einen Nachteil durch deinen Tod haben.



> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.


Das liegt daran, dass (fast)alle Leute erst mal Ally spielen, während du auf der Horde Seite einen Großteil der Spieler hast, die sich ein bisschen mit WoW beschäftigen. Ich denke mal der Blutelf war ein erster Schritt zum Ausgleich.



> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.


ack.
Das Problem könnte gelöst werden, wenn die Items aus 60er Raids noch bis lvl 70 an die Rar Items rankommen würden und wenn die Entwickler endlich mal ein ordentliches SNG tool rausbringen würden.



> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.


Wir wollen es uns ja nicht zu leicht machen. Es soll sogar schon leute gegeben haben, die achsotolle epic Items für einzelquests verlangt haben. Es ist einfach ein tolles gefühl, wenn man 25 Leute zusammen bekommt und dann auch noch ein Ziel erreicht. Bei den alten 40ern war es noch viel besser. Allerdings muss ich dir teilweise zustimmen. Ein paar mehr 10er inis wären schon toll.



> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mudflation


----------



## Magothia (9. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Idee mit den Portal finde ich auch gut! Man müsste sich von jeder Stadt in  jede City beamen können!

Mich als Mage würde das extrem entlasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (9. April 2008)

Kann es sein das du nicht wirklich nachdenkst beim posten?



Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



1. Wie langweilig wäre es den wenn man in in 1-2min von a nach b kommt? du sollst die die welt ja auch anschauen und net schnell vorbei reiten, wenn du wegen irgendwelchen q meinst ! kauf dir Guild wars und mach dir ein pvp char -.-

2.Wie schon jemand sagte wer nicht oft stirbt muß auch net weit laufen...! auserdem haben n811 erhötes irwish gestallt

3.Da zu sage ich nur das du keine ahung von pvp hast, wer seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder anderen klasse gewachen und heiler (wie ich einer bin) haben sehr viel spaß grade die dudus oder paladine !

4.Wie du schon sagtes warum soll mann in die 60er instanzen um in der scherben welt beim nästen grünen drob was besseres zu finden?

5.weil es den meisten nicht um items oder sonst was geht sonder um das teamplay und um was zu ereichen im pve content!

6.Hier ist es seht lustig da du dir oben wiedersprischt! und wenn itmes mit dem lvln waschen, brauch mann ja nicht merh in irgendwelche instanzen oder pvp, weil ja das lvl 10 item sich bis lvl 70 ausbaut! wenn es nicht so schwer sein kann ein waschendes item zu machen, dann schreib doch einfach mal ein Script und las es uns sehen!


----------



## Elda (9. April 2008)

Ja wenn dich alles nervt dann Spiel eben nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und mach hier keinen Thread auf um dich auszuheulen da fällt mir nur ein


Ein bisschen Käse zum Whine ?


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (9. April 2008)

Kann NUR im Punkt des Laufens zustimmen. Das ist wirklich nervig, alles andere  hier aufgelistete ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht durchdacht ^^


----------



## Erustan (9. April 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> afk beim flug ist doch praktisch! man kann in der zeit schnell mal kacken gehen verpasst nix, keiner killt einen und kommt dennoch ans ziel.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Mist, ich muss was falsch machen. Ich gehe gern als heiler ins BG.

Und zu dem Ungleichgewicht bei BG Start: Das liegt halt daran wenn sich Leute anmelden, dann aber nicht ins BG gehen.


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Blodohmen schrieb:


> Diese Threads was an WoW so sch.. ist sind nervig.




Diese Aussage fällt für mich stets in die Kategorie: "Tja, die Wahrheit tut weh"... Ich frage mich nur, warum es immer Spieler gibt, die sich den Schuh anziehen, obwohl das Problem doch in diesem Fall beim Hersteller liegt. Naja, wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil der Hersteller nichts ändert, da die Spieler ja zu so vielem ja und amen sagen.

Kann beinahe alle Punkte des Threaderstellers unterschreiben.

Latschen: Sinnfrei und absolut unnötig. Man nehme sich ein Beispeil an Herr der Ringe online: Man steigt aufs Pferd, das reitet los, es kommt ein Ladebildschirm und man ist am Ziel. Bei WoW ist man gezwungen, das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu betreiben, dann kann man nebenbei noch was anderes machen. Oder muss es. Ob man will oder nicht.

Friedhöfe: Ich warte schon jetzt darauf, dass wieder mal jemand kommt und sagt: Aber in anderen Spielen verliert man sogar EP, da ist WoW doch viel besser bla bla. Ein EP-Verlust würde mir aus rollenspieltechnischer Sicht eher einleuchten. Man war tot, da kann das Gehirn schonmal Schaden nehmen. Diese stundenlange Latschrei erfüllt hingegen keinerlei Funktion. Ist nur Beschäftigungstherapie, wie so vieles im Spiel.

Alte Instanzen: Viel stimmungsvoller als die neuen, aber faktisch tot. Warum werden die alten 60er Instanzen nicht, ähnlich dem Heroic-Modus, an aktuelle Belange angepasst? Dann hätte man auch viel mehr Auswahl, wohin man geht.

25er Raids: Naja, komm, eine 25er Instanz? Gerade die Hardcorezocker wuschen da in Nullkommanix durch und schreien dann nach mehr, obwohl die Gruppe gerade erst halb gequipped ist. Hier ist die Lösung für mich ein breiteres Instanzenspektrum, also mehr Möglichkeiten, wohin man gehen möchte: Erst MC, dann BWL, dann AQ 40... Warum nicht mal sowas wie: Entweder Kara oder UBRS oder Pupsmichtut, dann BWL oder Gruul oder Lasterhöhle, dann Schwarzer Tempel oder Naxx oder Frittenschmiede... Mehr Auswahl eben, nicht so stringente Wege, auf denen die meisten Leute eh irgendwann stecken bleiben.

Items: Für mich das Argument gegen das Raiden überhaupt. Man reißt sich den Arsch auf und es bringt am Ende nix ein. Ach so, da hat einer gesagt, dass Raiden Spaß macht. Anfangs schon, wenn es eine neue Erfahrung ist. Aber hinterher, wenn es zur Farmarbeit verkommt und man hübsch brav seinem Raidleiter zu gehorchen hat, weil der sonst den Feldwebel rauskehrt? Wenn das real life verkommt, weil man viermal die Woche dabei sein muss, um auch nur halbwegs erfolgreich zu sein? Wenn man die rollenspielerischen Aspekte des Chars zurückstellen muss, weil umskillen ja ach so raiddienlich ist? Da muss man schon eine recht krude Freunde dran empfinden. Dennoch: Die Kluft zwischen WoW-Arbeitern und Casuals darf nicht zu groß werden, die Angleichung ist zwingend erforderlich, um keine "sozialen Unruhen" aufkommen zu lassen. Das Problem ist aber die Kluft zwischen den Items überhaupt. Der Raider soll schon Vorteile haben, keine Frage. Aber sie dürfen nicht so massiv sein, wie es früher der Fall war. Dazu müsste das Spiel aber insgesamt viel weniger equiplastig sein. Sprich: Skill > Equip.

BC: Die Scherbenwelt ist nach wie vor völlig hanebüchen und in sich nicht stimmig.

Klar, WoW macht Spaß, vielleicht mehr als die meisten anderen Spiele. Aber das ändert doch nix dran, dass es auch massive Macken hat, viele auch nur deshalb, weil die Community sie sich gefallen lässt.


----------



## waven (9. April 2008)

WAR is coming... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (9. April 2008)

waven schrieb:


> WAR is coming...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und?


----------



## Frøzen (9. April 2008)

hmm soweit ich weiß ist eigentlich in der alten welt zumindest fast jede ini auf 10 leute ausgerichtet bis zu scholo strath etc ...

X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?  <-- kannst dich ja auch beim geisterheiler wiederbeleben .. dann brauchste nicht laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn dich die großen inis ankotzen .. dann geh da net rein ..

was pvp angeht gibts auch manchmal sachen wo mehr allies als hordler da sind .. also sollte man nicht immer alles umdrehen wie es einem passt..

und das latschen geht zwar in die langeweile manchmal rein .. aber dafür kann man sich die gegend angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was ehrlich nervig ist das sind leute die immer an WoW rumflamen und netmal was gutes über WoW sagen .. weil sonst würde das ja wohl keiner spielen wenn es so NERVIG wäre


----------



## Nirsan (9. April 2008)

Ich hab ne frage , wenn du die 25-mann instanzen schon sch... findest was is dann mit den 40 mann vor tbc ?? die hast du aber gelobt und die waren noch 5mal schwerer zu organisieren... Auserdem falls du nicht eben gruul gehst ( und selbst dann oft) hast du sowieso meistens eine gilde mit festen raidzeiten wo alle da sind und du nichts mehr organisieren must.
nochn kleiner tipp... falls du schon 70 bist spar auf das 280% flugmount... mit dem bist du überall in kürzester zeit..... 
nirsan


----------



## Erustan (9. April 2008)

Was mich am meisten nervt ist der Respawn in Instanzen.

Der Respawn sollte in allen Instanzen abgeschafft werden.

Das mit dem Hin- und Hergelaufe von A nach B geht noch und das mit dem Friedhof auch schließlich muss man ja auch was tun.


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Frøzen schrieb:


> und was ehrlich nervig ist das sind leute die immer an WoW rumflamen und netmal was gutes über WoW sagen .. weil sonst würde das ja wohl keiner spielen wenn es so NERVIG wäre




Meine Arbeit ist auch oft nervig. Trotzdem mache ich sie gerne.

Insgesamt ist unser Produkt wirklich gut. Aber es hat seine Macken, die kann man ansprechen und das Produkt daraufhin verbessern. Sollte man sogar.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, man dürfte an dem Spiel überhaupt keine Kritik üben, nicht mal konstruktive. Doch. Man darf nicht nur, man muss sogar. Dafür verbringen aktive Spieler viel zu viel Zeit damit, um es unkritisch zu konsumieren.


----------



## Mahni (9. April 2008)

Blodohmen schrieb:


> Diese Threads was an WoW so sch.. ist sind nervig.
> Wenn man mal im Offieziellen wow forum oder an Blizzard mal schreiben könnte was man noch verbessern könnte das währe eher hilfreich.
> Ich lese unmengen an beschwerden warum Spielen die Leute dann noch WoW wenn soviele sich an den parr mehr oder weniger kleinigeiten aufregen, ist noch niemand in den sinn gekommen wie das Spiel gewachsen ist und das mann sowas nicht von heut auf morgen alle fehler oder mengel hinbekommt.




/completely sign !! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (9. April 2008)

> Items: Für mich das Argument gegen das Raiden überhaupt. Man reißt sich den Arsch auf und es bringt am Ende nix ein. Ach so, da hat einer gesagt, dass Raiden Spaß macht. Anfangs schon, wenn es eine neue Erfahrung ist. Aber hinterher, wenn es zur Farmarbeit verkommt und man hübsch brav seinem Raidleiter zu gehorchen hat, weil der sonst den Feldwebel rauskehrt? Wenn das real life verkommt, weil man viermal die Woche dabei sein muss, um auch nur halbwegs erfolgreich zu sein? Wenn man die rollenspielerischen Aspekte des Chars zurückstellen muss, weil umskillen ja ach so raiddienlich ist? Da muss man schon eine recht krude Freunde dran empfinden. Dennoch: Die Kluft zwischen WoW-Arbeitern und Casuals darf nicht zu groß werden, die Angleichung ist zwingend erforderlich, um keine "sozialen Unruhen" aufkommen zu lassen. Das Problem ist aber die Kluft zwischen den Items überhaupt. Der Raider soll schon Vorteile haben, keine Frage. Aber sie dürfen nicht so massiv sein, wie es früher der Fall war. Dazu müsste das Spiel aber insgesamt viel weniger equiplastig sein. Sprich: Skill > Equip.



warum sollten hardcore zocker nicht besser dran sein als gelegenheits spieler? wenn du damit meinst das man sich den arsch aufreisen soll und in inis gehen um letzt endlich ein bischen besser als die nicht raider zu sein? von was treumst du nachts? wenn ich BT gehe und illidans schwerter dropen dann willl ich auch das die ordentlich besser sind als irgendwelche 5er inis waffen! Und wenn du mehr skill ins spiel willst geh Cs zocken, ein rollen spiel bezieht sich nunmal auf Equip! auserdem wenn du meinst das jeder raip leader sein "feldwebel" rauskert? dann gehst du mit den falschen, auserdem gehen wir meistens nur in instanzen und zwar zum marken farmen und low lvl chars früh zu equipen! auserdem soll ein spiel spaß machen und wenn du so eine meinung dazu hast hoer doch einfach auf!


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (9. April 2008)

wenn dus alleine nich packst geh mit anderen inne grp oder verkauf dein account und spiel gothic oder so...

soll kein geflame sein aber WoW soll doch irgendwo noch ne herausforderung haben...


----------



## xFraqx (9. April 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> afk beim flug ist doch praktisch! man kann in der zeit schnell mal kacken gehen verpasst nix, keiner killt einen und kommt dennoch ans ziel.



qft ! =)


----------



## Clusta (9. April 2008)

So ein Thread gehört ins Vorschlagsforum von WoW-Europe.com


----------



## Megowow (9. April 2008)

MIMIMIMIMMIMMIMIM

Versteht ihr das den nit diese Beiträge bringen 0 nichts ga nix und das Spiel soll spaß machen. Es ist klar das Items verfallen beim neuen Addon damit muss man rechnen wenn dich das Stört spiel was anderes....
Das mitm PvP ham wir auch schon 1000 mal gehört Allianz verliert immer Horde gewinnt immer oder umgekehrt ist schon ewig so und wir so bleiben. 
25er Streichen ?
Überleg mal vor BC 40er inis ohne probs meiner Meinung nach schaft jeder der sich Halbwegs anstrengt einen guten 25er Raid zu stande zu bekommen... 
Schonmal was von Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game gehört? 
Das macht ja am meisten Spaß am spiel wenn du nit nur mit nem Freund oder 9 leuten losgehst sondern 24 andere hast die mit dir was unternehmen also einfach hdf oder such dir anderes Spiel es kotzt einfach an das die Leute nur Mimimimi machen und nit verstehen das das 0 bringt!


----------



## Mikaster (9. April 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wie einfach soll es in WoW denn noch werden?
> Wieso sprechen wir nicht gleich Gms an, wenn wir nen Mob nicht schaffen, er solle doch mal eben helfen. Also Wirklich... Normalerweise mach ich das nicht und ärgere mich über die Leute die das hier schreiben aber jetzt is auch mal schluss :
> 
> Mimimi willst du Käse zum Whine? -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...


Naja macht schon Spaß. Aber ich denke dein Problem ist das du schon einen oder mehrere 70er hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Onlymage schrieb:


> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.


Viele Routen wurden schon hinzugefügt. Sicher sind manche Wege lang, aber was solls? Die meiste Zeit im Spiel wirst du sicher nicht nur reisen. Hat durchaus auch seine Vorteile, das man auch mal aufs Klo gehen kann^^


Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.


Auch hier hat sich viel getan. Eine Menge zusätzliche Friedhöfe/Flugpunkte wurden eingefügt. Nur selten hat man mal mehr als 3 Minuten zu laufen. Finde ich ok.


Onlymage schrieb:


> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.


Also die Heilerklassen gehen seit kurzen eigentlich recht gerne in BG´s, weil sie jetzt auch Ehrenpunkte kriegen wenn sie heilen. Hast du das noch nicht mitbekommen? Schade!


Onlymage schrieb:


> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.


Das hat auch Blizzard erkannt. Aber wäre es besser gewesen das Spiel so zu belassen ohne neue Herausforderungen? Und ohne BC spielen wollen einfach zu wenige (1-2%?)
Und die Drops in den alten Instanzen wurden übrigens schon vor einiger Zeit verbessert. Teilweise wurde auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt. Als Beispiel will ich mal Burg Schattenfang nennen. 
Aber ich gebe dir dahin Recht, das die alten Instanzen kaum noch einen interessieren, aber soll man deswegen noch bessere Items reintun als es eh schon sind? Würde meiner Meinung nach auch nichts bringen, weil fast alle nur noch die Scherbenwelt interessiert. Deswegen hat Blizzard die EP pro Mob/Quest gepusht, damit man besser durchrutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.


Klar 10er Instanzen könnte es durchaus mehr geben. Aber man muss auch den erfolreicheren Gilden, von denen es gar nicht mal so wenige gibt, was bieten. Da reichen 10er nun mal nicht aus, denn gerade das Zusammenspiel vieler hat doch auch seinen Reiz.


Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...


Also hier glaube ich, dass gerade der meiste Spaß aufkommt wennn es neue Items gibt. Was willst du denn machen wenn du auf L60 einen passenden Ring hast und dann auf L80 einen angepassten Ring hast? Ist doch langweilig. Dann braucht man die ganzen Instanzen zwischen L70 und L80 doch gar nicht mehr besuchen, wenn man keine neuen Items mehr braucht, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


Onlymage schrieb:


> So das war's erstmal, muss jetzt leider weg.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja noch der eine oder andere eine Ergänzung ;-)


Mein Fazit daraus: Man kann, wie immer schon, es nie allen Recht machen. So muss Blizzard eben den Mittelweg gehen, was dann immer noch das Beste ist. Der Unterschied der neuen grünen Items wird in WotLK zu den alten epischen Items übrigens nicht mehr so groß sein, wie bei dem Erscheinen von BC damals.


----------



## Seufernator (9. April 2008)

Eine Idee wäre, dass man auf Straßen schneller läuft, so 5%.
Aber zum Rest: Whine?


----------



## Arahtor (9. April 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> es wird sich sowieso nix ändern




Das kann man nicht sagen.



Aber nun mal ehrlich warum suchst du nur die negativen Seiten von WoW herraus????

Es muss doch einen Grund geben warum rund 10 Mio. Spieler in Ihrer Freizeit in eine andere Rolle schlüpfen und in eine Virtuelle Fantasiewelt eintauchen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (9. April 2008)

> das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.



Spielerkontakt fördern? Auseinandersetzung mit der Welt und nicht ggf. "ich brauch questitem A, oh is direkt nebenan".



> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Respawnzeit verlängern.Du kannst nicht mitten innen Wald wo es absolut unpassend is n Friedhof hinklatschen. 



> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Horde=schlau, Allies=doof, Schuld der Spieler. Nicht des Entwicklers.



> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.



Aha? Ich find immer ne Gruppe für ne Ini. Seltsam.... 



> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Lass den Dauerzockern den Spaß. Musst ja nich in die Inis gehen wnens dir net passt. Spiel mit deinen Freunden/Bekannten die 10er Inis und gut ist. Die Stärke von WoW ist das niemand etwas tun MUSS. Du kannst dich auf nem RP Server selbst dem Power-Levelng entziehen.



> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



DANN verliert das Spiel auch seinen letzten Anspruch. Man "strengt" sich nicht an. Ein Spiel sollte man aus SPAß spielen. Wem das Spiel zu einer Anstrengung wird braucht echt ne Pause.


----------



## Laxera (9. April 2008)

er hat mit dem meisten was er sagt nicht unrecht, vor allem das mit mount (für klassen die nix haben was sie schneller macht, wie priester)


mfg Lax


----------



## Scaner (9. April 2008)

*Was will der te mit diesem Post fragen?*
Er will von anderen im Forum wissen, ob andere viele Dinge genauso ärgerlich empfinden wie er.

*Was sagen uns 80% der Antworten?*
Das 80% den Inhalt einer einfachen, sachlichen Fragen nicht verstanden haben.

*Auch DU bist Deutschland!*


----------



## Weldras (9. April 2008)

Lol echt traurig ...sry aber dieser thread macht einfach nur traurig. Fragt euch selbst ma. Spielt WoW oder spielt es verdammt nochmal nicht wenn ihrs könnt.

greez


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

klar hast recht es sind schon paar sachen an WoW wirklich beschissen wie zb die laufzeiten und so aber naja daran kann man nix ändern und auch im PvP wow ist halt auf stein schere papier ausgerichtet wobei der schurke dann wahrschenilich stein schere und papier sein kann je nachdem gegen wa er antritt (zB ist er stein wenn er gegen schere kämpft, schere wenn er gegen papier kämpft und papier wenn er gegen stein kämpft^^)
aber daran wird sich nix ändern egal wie viele von solchen threads eröffnet werde und deshalb hört auf zu weinen und passt euch dem an denn wenn man mal darüber hinaussieht ist wow echt genial und ich habe kein bock mir andauernd das gejammer anzuhören von denjenigen die auf 70 lvln wollen aber dauernd neu anfangen weil sie mit 39 kein bock mehr aufs laufen haben
deshalb von mir ein klares mimimi Käse zum Whine?

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2008)

Scaner schrieb:


> *Was will der te mit diesem Post fragen?*
> Er will von anderen im Forum wissen, ob andere viele Dinge genauso ärgerlich empfinden wie er.
> 
> *Was sagen uns 80% der Antworten?*
> ...


Jo und? Warum soll ich nicht auf Behauptungen reagieren die so nicht stimmen? 
Dein Beitrag hat allerdings noch weniger damit zu tun, nämlich gar nichts. Hättest du dir sparen können. Aber vielleicht kann man ja deine Elektronen hier noch dem recycling zuführen, dann war es vielleicht doch nicht ganz so sinnlos.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. April 2008)

sryy 4 dopplepost^^


----------



## Hangatyr (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



Kauf dir ein Mount mit 40, 60 & 70 ein Flugmount



> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.



Frag Scotty ob er Dich beamt




> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Stirb nicht



> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Halbwissen, subjektiv verarbeitet



> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.



Kaufst Du Dir heutzutage noch nen Schwarz/Weiss-TV?



> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Tut mir leid wenn Du so wenig Freunde hast!



> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



Ist dein Gehirn mitgewachsen seit der Geburt?



> So das war's erstmal, muss jetzt leider weg.



Auf gerade Strecken kann gerannt werden....



> Vielleicht hat ja noch der eine oder andere eine Ergänzung ;-)



soeben passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> [...]


dann spiel es nich


----------



## Scaner (9. April 2008)

@Dagonzo
nochmal lesen - denken - posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vurvolak (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



Hab einen ganz einfachen Rat für dich: Account löschen. Niemand zwingt dich zum Spielen.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2008)

Scaner schrieb:


> @Dagonzo
> nochmal lesen - denken - posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh das habe ich, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen^^


----------



## Lichtdrachin (9. April 2008)

Ich frage mich eher auch schon wie EINFACH WoW noch werden soll ...

Nicht nur dass mittlerweile jeder Blinde die Q-Geber findet, weil sie mit einem fetten ! einen anbetteln ... im Questtext selber eine so präzise Angabe auch noch wo man was findet, so dass viele ihr MobMap deinstalled haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt zig Addons die es möglich machen jegliches eigenes Denken zu unterbinden ...

Und ich denke genau das ist es, nicht denken wollen, aber alles haben und schaffen wollen ... Igitt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das EINZIGE was ich ernsthaft kritikwürdig finde ist die nicht vorhandene Pflicht z.B. 90 % aller Inis gemacht zu haben um in die "nächsthöhere" zu können, stattdessen kann nun jeder in Kara mit ohne die PreQs zu haben ...

ABERRRRR ... ich spiele das Game so dass es MIR Spass macht, finde die Menschen (ja oha hinter jedem Char steckt ein realer Mensch lol) die genauso denken und spielen wie ich. Zugegeben nicht immer gleich und sofort, aber es ergibt sich. Manchmal war es so, dass ich die alten Inis dann auch erst machen konnte, wo mein Level hoch genug war, alleine oder zu zweit durchzugehen.

Kann das jetzt hier auch in einen ellenlangen Roman ausarten lassen, aber wozu?

Wenn mich wirklich was richtig stört, schreibe ich an Blizzard oder in deren entsprechenden Foren!
Aufhören? Nö, warum?
Lieber dann drum kämpfen ein wie ich finde absolut tolles Spiel weiter zu verbessern!

Aber genau das ist wie im RL ... Motzkis, Nörgelis, Frustis ... konstruktiv versuchen was zu erreichen und sich an die "richtigen" Stellen mit den Beschwerden zu wenden macht kaum einer, zumal man dann auch die Fähigkeit benötigt sich adäquat auszudrücken. Z.B. einen GM anzuschreiben mit "Ey du Sack, mach mal ...." wird wenig weiterhelfen ...

Fazit: WoW macht Spass, nichts ist perfekt, Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen was auf Einnahmen setzen muss, also nicht verwunderlich letztendlich, dass sie für Anfänger das Game so gestalten, dass bis LK kommt eigentlich jeder L70 ist um da gleich weitermachen zu können.

Einen schönen Abend euch allen und viel Spass beim Leveln, Farmen, etc.


----------



## Derrty (9. April 2008)

omg^^

Wenn man Tod ist, dann geht man schneller^^
N8 11 gehn sogar noch schneller^^

BG und so, naja da sind meistens Twinks die gepimpt sind rum, also mach dir auch einen

lvl 40 haste in 2-3 Tagen dann Mounts

Zu den Inis, stimmt^^ es bringt nix, ich glaub wenn ich mich nicht irre wurde nach 2.3 die xp für ein lvl up um 20% verringert und man bekommen allgemeint 20% noch dazu also mop kill und q xp
Die Items sind Crap, und mit Questen gehts halt schneller^^
Übrigends im WOW wird man viel schneller 70 ich nenns mal ausgewachesen als wie in andern mmo's

25er Rais, *hüstel hüstel* so ein flame nach 2.4 xD
Ich sag nur zum glück hast du noch nicht gespielt als es nur Azeroth gab^^
Gruul-Raids kannste teilweise schon random reingehn....
Such dir ne Gilde, und nicht so ne flamergilder die "Kara" geht und sie sogar clear hat.
10er Raids sind ich langweilig^^ ehrlichgesagt find ich es sehr schade das es keine 40er Raids mehr gibt, aber wie gesagt sei froh das du nicht gespielt hat als es nur Azeroth gab.

so jetzt noch ein mimimi
und schreib einfach nicht mehr solche threads, dafür danken dir 99.9% der forenbenutzer


----------



## Valiel (9. April 2008)

Schreib deinen Frust ins Vorschlägeforum von Blizzard und nicht hier her. Oder meinste hier bringts irgendwas? Im Blizzforum hast du wenigstens eine reele Chance das mal einer von Blizz drüber liest. Hier nicht.


----------



## Ematra (9. April 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> auserdem soll ein spiel spaß machen und wenn du so eine meinung dazu hast hoer doch einfach auf!




Mit dem Raiden? Hab ich lange. Werde auch nie wieder anfangen.

Mit dem Spiel? Um es völlig den Hardcoreraidern zu überlassen? Damit ihr bestimmen könnt, wie Blizzard es zu gestalten hat und Casuals nichts mehr zu melden haben? Vergiss es.


----------



## bartman223 (9. April 2008)

lool SuFu ftw...immer das geheule das nervt


----------



## maLbou (9. April 2008)

bartman223 schrieb:


> lool SuFu ftw...immer das geheule das nervt



guck dir mal die signatur über dir an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und an die "du hast doch nichts anderes was du kritisieren kannst"-Fraktion:

wenn ihr meint, dass jeder "heul-thread" nervt, warum schaut ihr jeden aufs neue an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eurem Prinzip nach habt ihr dann auch nichts anderes vor als *hier* zu kritisieren..

Auch wenns stört, dass in regelmäßigem Abständen das gleiche Thema angeschlagen wird,
werdet ihr durch "loool, rofl, sufu!!!11" garnichts erreichen bis auf ne neue Diskussion zum Thema
sich wiederholendes "gewhine" was euch dann wieder ach so nervt...


----------



## Thalveas (9. April 2008)

So an alle mimmi und käsezum whine looser!

Nur weil jemand mal die Wahrheit sagt was in WoW nicht mehr schön ist und auch keinen Spaß mehr macht
fühlt ihr euch direkt persönlich angegriffen weil wow anscheinend das einzige ist was euch in euren kümmerlichen leben geblieben ist..anstatt mal zuzugeben das es einfach dinge gibt die man wirklich verbessern könnte klammert ihr euch an wow wie an eure mama..
ihr seid so versessen auf dieses spiel das ihr es wahrscheinlich bis zum ende verteidigen würdet.
genau leute wie IHR es seid sind der grund dafür das immer mehr über die kranken onlinegames süchtigen berichtet wird..ihr macht ne com kaputt mit euren ewig negativen antworten auch wenn jemand mal noch so ne dumme frage stellt..scheißt doch drauf..dann antwortet ihr halt mal nicht dann wäre dieses forum auch weniger zugemüllt.SCHEISS AUF EURER MIMI UND EUERN DÄMLICHEN KÄSE
es ist echt schade..


----------



## Shênya (9. April 2008)

hm.. ich finds mit dem laufen etc ganz okey wie es ist.
Aber klar... warum nicht gleich nen McLaren bei erstellen des twinks bekommen? Wär man doch schneller, könnte sogar die mobs über den Haufen fahren und schneller lvln so. Oder na gut warum nicht gleich nen Kampfjet, dann könnte man sich auch noch die greife sparen.

Was die bgs anbelangt: Dann Spiel Dir doch auf gleichem RP nen Hordi / ally hoch und dann gewinnst auch Du mal. Fehlt Dir ein Heiler? Spiel einen hoch.

Das einzige womit ich mit Dir einer Meinung bin sind die Friedhöfe - teilweise.

LG
Shênya

edit: Ahja wenn Du ganz schnell in den Städten sein willst: Spiel Mage. Willste allgemein schnell unterwegs sein: Spiel Pala.


----------



## Caskaja (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



Am besten ein Befehl.. "Porte mich Sturmwind.. Porte mich zu mob xy.. Porte mich zu Quest abc...
schonmal dran gedachte das dies ganze gelaufe gewollt ist, damit wird künstlich die Spielzeit verlängert und der Kunde muss länger zahlen...



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Ja am besten da aufstehen wo man gestorben ist.. Mit voller HP und am besten ohne Rüstungsschaden.. warum überhaupt sterben? Warum sind wir  nicht alle unbesiegbar?



Onlymage schrieb:


> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



tja.. PVP eben.. der schurke heult der Mage ist zu stark, der Mage heult der Priester ist zu imba, der Priester heult der Pala heilt besser.... (War nun aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt.) die Horde sagt die Alli sind zu stark, die Alli sagt die Horde ist zu stark...

Mensch.. sobald man verliert sind die anderen einfach nur ZU imba und müssen generft werden.. schonmal dran gedacht einfach besser zu werden? :-)



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.



Stimmt.. Man sollte nen char erstellen, der sollte am besten Direkt 70 Sein.. der server sollte bestehen aus dem Hauptstädten und den INstanzen, das ganze Drumherum kann Blizzard weglassen..



Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Jaaa nur noch 10er Raids.. Spinner.. 
Damals gab es 40er und die bekam man auch voll, nun heul net wegen den 25er Rum...
10er instanzen.. zu WoW beginn waren doch Strat ne 10er und UBRS ist ne 10er instanz... LANGWEILIG




Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



Jahr 2020      Mist.. nun habe ich 10 Chars auf 70 .. 80.. 90.. Whatever gespielt und nun kommt der größte Item Reset den es gibt.. WoW Realms gehen Off... nun frag ich mich.. WIESO hab ich eigentlich wow gespielt.. wieso hab ich eigentlich gelevelt? Wieso hab ich nicht mit Level 1 aufgehört...



Onlymage schrieb:


> So das war's erstmal, muss jetzt leider weg.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja noch der eine oder andere eine Ergänzung ;-)




Wer Ironie in meinen antworten findet.. ist gewollt..


----------



## it's magic (9. April 2008)

man sollte lieber mal drüber nachdenken was so geil an WoW is und warum wir es alle so gerne spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaube da lassen sich mehr dingen finden als sachen die total scheiße sind sonst würden wir es ja nicht spielen ...


----------



## Shurycain (9. April 2008)

Iceman1981 schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Thread was an WoW sche... ist und warum man damit aufhören sollte.
> 
> Langsam nerven diese Threads.



Mich freut das immer von Leuten zu hören, die erst zwischen 1-10 Post´s gemacht haben, um sich dann selbst als erfahrenes Mitglied bezeichnen. Wirklich Herzlich , sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (9. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



World of Warcraft soll SPAß bringen, und nicht deine unendliche begierde nach Epic Items zu befriedigen, du Kind...Ich raide weil es Spaß macht, und die Items sind für mich nur dazu da, in eine höhere Instanz gehen zu können, eine art hilfsmittel mehr spaß zu haben. Ich denke du hasst den eigentlichen Sinn von World Of Warcraft nicht verstanden ein whine Thread bringt dich da auch nicht viel weiter.

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scaner (9. April 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Mich freut das immer von Leuten zu hören, die erst zwischen 1-10 Post´s gemacht haben, um sich dann selbst als erfahrenes Mitglied bezeichnen. Wirklich Herzlich , sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neumalklug?
Es gibt viele die mehrere Acc bei buffed haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2008)

- PvP/Arena/BG
Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.

Schurken haben alle Vorteile? Du hast keine Ahnung. Ich sag nur: Vanish wird auch iwie meist deaktiviert*lol* Der einzige Vorteil ist Verstohlenheit und das haben Druiden auch und bla mimimi Balance kennt die weinthread ja also weiter->


Warum nicht "mitwachsende" Items generieren, die sich dem jeweiligen Level anpassen? (!!!!!!!!!!!)

Richtig, einige Items wie damals Tier2/Tier3 die nicht jeder hatte sollten wirklcih mitwachsen, die gleiche Idee hatte ich schon bei Thunderfury. Der Gms fand die Idee gut, jedoch gabs da anscheinend technische Problem wodurch man sowas vergessen kann, aber gut, Tf kam damals ja nur XXXXX Gold und droppt nicht wie die kack Warcleven alle 3 male direkt bei nem Lowboss ohne Quest usw..

Aber ich denke Blizzard wird da nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHe aXe (9. April 2008)

So als erstes zum Thread: VERDAMMT NOCHMAL DANN HÖR AUF WENNS DICH ANKOTZT (Cpt CAPSLOCK 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> ...



10er Instanzen sind schön und gut, aber dienen vielen Spielern nur zur zwischenzeitlichen Unterhaltung, und glasub mir es versuchen sich viel mehr Leute in 25ern als du denkst. Das mit den grünen drops war noch immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben solang es neue AddOns gibt. Ich finde das anfängliche Wipen gehört dazu, und die Erleichterung nachdem man einen Boss endliuch besiegt hat ist umso größer, denn das raiden (dazu gehört wipen genau so dazu wie Bosse legen) interpretiere ich als den reinsten Spielspass. Und nochwas, kack doch auf die Farbe Ich würde sogar graues Zeug anziehen solang die Stats besser wären als mein T X Teil^^



> World of Warcraft soll SPAß bringen, und nicht deine unendliche begierde nach Epic Items zu befriedigen, du Kind...Ich raide weil es Spaß macht, und die Items sind für mich nur dazu da, in eine höhere Instanz gehen zu können, eine art hilfsmittel mehr spaß zu haben. Ich denke du hasst den eigentlichen Sinn von World Of Warcraft nicht verstanden ein whine Thread bringt dich da auch nicht viel weiter.
> 
> MfG yo.gif



Genau das meinte ich =)


----------



## Galadith (9. April 2008)

Deshalb spiele ich PvP! Meine Items sind futsch, für die ich höchstens ne Woche gefarmt habe OHNE Reppkosten zu bekommen.... wenn juckts? Halt nochmal ne Woche grinden für nen Verteidiger Teil....


----------



## Huti da real (9. April 2008)

was mich wirklich auch extrem stört is das Schwule fliegen mim greifen..die teile fliegen solche scheiß unwege..das geht echt auf keine kuhhaut... Und das mit den Fridhöfen..naja..ich sterb eig nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..täusche nur vor.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bg´s sind bei mir auf gul´dan n1..^^ horde rockt da alles bis auf das av..da absturz total^^


----------



## Tidoc (9. April 2008)

:

- das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70


*Als du geboren wurdest hattest auch noch kein 300ps Auto unter dem Arsch oder?
*


Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.


*Wo ist das Problem, bindest die in Shattrath da kannst dann jede Stunde abkürzen. Vor BC musstest jedes mal wenn du pech hattest über die halbe Karte fliegen.*



- Friedhöfe
X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam? 
Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
Nervig nervig nervig.

*Es gibt spiele da ist das noch viel Extremer EP abzug beim Tod (DAOC) oder Deine Ganzen Klammoten lagen im Leichnam und jeder konnte dein Zeug looten und du bist Lebendig am Friedhof beim Sterben aufgetaucht und durftest nackt durch die gegend rennen. (UO Pre Trammel)*

- PvP/Arena/BG
Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.

*Serverumzug Fertig*

- Bis Level 60
Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.
*
Blödsinn man findet oft Gruppen für die alten Inis nun geht das nicht mehr so schnell wie früher*

- 25er Raids
Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.
*
10er Raid sind nicht optimal aber 10 Leute bekommen kleine Gilden eher zusammen wie 25 mann*

- Items
Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
Klar, manche haben die Motivation, einen Boss zu legen, aber bei den meisten überwiegt doch der Frust.
Warum nicht "mitwachsende" Items generieren, die sich dem jeweiligen Level anpassen?

*
Das weiss aber jeder entweder man lebt damit oder hört mit WoW auf*


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. April 2008)

Einige Kritikpunkte des TE finde ich persönlich nachvollziehbar (warum es spielspasserhöhend sein soll, wenn die Flugrouten statt gradeaus erstmal über Timbuktu gehen weiss ich auch nicht?), manche nicht.

Aber eines müssen mir einige Poster mal erklären.

Der TE sagt ja nicht, dass WoW Scheisse ist, sondern zählt nur einige Punkte auf, die er Scheisse findet.
Dennoch bekommt er so schlaue Antworten wie: "Wenn es dir nich passt, hör doch auf".

Also, wenn euch jemand erzählt, dass er Fussballfan ist aber die Abseitsregelung nicht mehr zeitgemäß findet, brüllt ihr ihm dann auch zu: "Dann hör doch auf mit Fussball"???


----------



## Kiluan (9. April 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> So an alle mimmi und käsezum whine looser!
> 
> Nur weil jemand mal die Wahrheit sagt was in WoW nicht mehr schön ist und auch keinen Spaß mehr macht
> fühlt ihr euch direkt persönlich angegriffen weil wow anscheinend das einzige ist was euch in euren kümmerlichen leben geblieben ist..anstatt mal zuzugeben das es einfach dinge gibt die man wirklich verbessern könnte klammert ihr euch an wow wie an eure mama..
> ...




Vielen Dank. Habe herzlich gelacht, weil es so absolut wahr ist.


----------



## Mainfield (10. April 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> So an alle mimmi und käsezum whine looser!
> 
> Nur weil jemand mal die Wahrheit sagt was in WoW nicht mehr schön ist und auch keinen Spaß mehr macht
> fühlt ihr euch direkt persönlich angegriffen weil wow anscheinend das einzige ist was euch in euren kümmerlichen leben geblieben ist..anstatt mal zuzugeben das es einfach dinge gibt die man wirklich verbessern könnte klammert ihr euch an wow wie an eure mama..
> ...




/sign


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber eines müssen mir einige Poster mal erklären.
> 
> Der TE sagt ja nicht, dass WoW Scheisse ist, sondern zählt nur einige Punkte auf, die er Scheisse findet.
> Dennoch bekommt er so schlaue Antworten wie: "Wenn es dir nich passt, hör doch auf".
> ...




Wieso? Mir leuchtet das völlig ein.

Diese Reaktion beruht auf der ebenfalls oft diskutierten Kluft zwischen Casuals und Hardcoregamern. Der Hardcoregamer glaubt, man müsse sich alles, was man im Spiel hat, hart erarbeiten, und gönnt den Casualgamern tendenziell gar nix, und wenn, dann nur graue oder weiße Gegenständen. Geht jemand her und übt Kritik an WoW, läuten bei diesen Spielern gleich die Alarmglocken. Solche Kritik könnte ja dazu führen, dass das Spiel einfacher wird, ergo der Casualgamer plötzlich Belohnungen erhält, die der Hardcoregamer für sich allein beansprucht, als Lohn für seine Arbeit. Da der Hardcoregamer neben dem Spiel keine Zeit hat, sachliches Argumentieren zu lernen, und es für diese Art der Missgunst zudem kein wirklich gutes Argument gibt, versucht er sein Territorium durch Aggressivität zu verteidigen. Wenn der Casual das Spiel verlässt, kann er auch keine Forderungen stellen, die vielleicht die ach so tollen Leistungen des Hardcoregamers schmälern könnten. Dann bleiben am Ende nur die Hardcoregamer übrig und können von Blizzard verlangen, dass ein Epic Flug Mount künftig 60.000 Gold kostet statt nur lächerliche 5.000.

Der Vergleich mit Fußball hinkt also. Von der Abseitsregelung hängt nicht das Selbstwertgefühl von Leuten ab, die sonst keine Anerkennung finden.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Wieso? Mir leuchtet das völlig ein.
> 
> Diese Reaktion beruht auf der ebenfalls oft diskutierten Kluft zwischen Casuals und Hardcoregamern. Der Hardcoregamer glaubt, man müsse sich alles, was man im Spiel hat, hart erarbeiten, und gönnt den Casualgamern tendenziell gar nix, und wenn, dann nur graue oder weiße Gegenständen. Geht jemand her und übt Kritik an WoW, läuten bei diesen Spielern gleich die Alarmglocken. Solche Kritik könnte ja dazu führen, dass das Spiel einfacher wird, ergo der Casualgamer plötzlich Belohnungen erhält, die der Hardcoregamer für sich allein beansprucht, als Lohn für seine Arbeit. Da der Hardcoregamer neben dem Spiel keine Zeit hat, sachliches Argumentieren zu lernen, und es für diese Art der Missgunst zudem kein wirklich gutes Argument gibt, versucht er sein Territorium durch Aggressivität zu verteidigen. Wenn der Casual das Spiel verlässt, kann er auch keine Forderungen stellen, die vielleicht die ach so tollen Leistungen des Hardcoregamers schmälern könnten. Dann bleiben am Ende nur die Hardcoregamer übrig und können von Blizzard verlangen, dass ein Epic Flug Mount künftig 60.000 Gold kostet statt nur lächerliche 5.000.
> 
> Der Vergleich mit Fußball hinkt also. Von der Abseitsregelung hängt nicht das Selbstwertgefühl von Leuten ab, die sonst keine Anerkennung finden.



Du kannst nicht die Hardcoregamer für alles verantwortlich machen, was in WoW schiefläuft. Einige die sich selbstt "Casual" nennen können auch eine ganz schöne Pest sein. Die "Mimimi"-Typen kommen schätzungsweise gleichmäßig aus beiden Gruppen.

Allerdings kann ich alles andere was du sagst völlig unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (10. April 2008)

sicher, meine lieblingsbeschäftigung ist latschen/Reiten auch nicht, aber ich denke dadurch wird die Spielermasse wenigstens etwas verteilt, ausserdem gibt das dem Spiele auch ein wenig Glauibwürdigkeit. Mein Tip:  Spiele mit jemandem zusammen, dann musst du auch nicht alleine Reiten ;-D


----------



## Netus (10. April 2008)

Ich will instant lvl 70 sein und am besten komplett Legendäres EQ haben. Dann will ich nicht laufen, weil ich zu faul bin und mich die Graphik sowieso stört....
etc., etc., etc. pp.


----------



## Vanevil (10. April 2008)

ich verweise einfach auf das Zitat in meiner Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (10. April 2008)

Vielleicht solltes du dann WoW den rücken zukehren und wieder CS spielen gehen @ TE.


----------



## zificult (10. April 2008)

irgendwie ein putziger thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa (10. April 2008)

mimimi


----------



## Nikaru (10. April 2008)

Leute man....
dann spielt ein anderes Spiel....
ich lese solche Threads jetzt mittlerweile zum hundersten mal -.-
Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt spiel ich es nicht fertig!!!

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Erdsturm (10. April 2008)

Hmmmm... es gibt ne Menge wobei man sich in WOW auskotzen könnte , aber ich Denke vom Twink Flammer bis zum Goldspammer es gehört alles zu WOW und trägt bissl zum Fler bei .

In diesem Sinne so long


----------



## Draco1985 (10. April 2008)

Nikaru schrieb:


> Leute man....
> dann spielt ein anderes Spiel....
> ich lese solche Threads jetzt mittlerweile zum hundersten mal -.-
> Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt spiel ich es nicht fertig!!!
> ...



Stellvertretend als Antwort auf alle anderen Posts dieser Art:

Jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Kein Wunder dass sich auch immer noch Leute darüber streiten, ob die Horde "böse" und die Allianz "gut" sind. Anscheinend reicht das Denkvermögen einiger Leute nicht aus, um über Schwarz/Weiß-Darstellungen herauszukommen.

Entweder jemand ist gut oder böse.
Entweder jemand liebt das Spiel und verteidigt selbst die dümmsten Designpatzer der entwickler als würde sein Leben daran hängen, oder er findet das Spiel "Sch..." und darf es nicht spielen.

Gratz zu so einer Community, Blizzard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Wieso? Mir leuchtet das völlig ein.
> 
> Diese Reaktion beruht auf der ebenfalls oft diskutierten Kluft zwischen Casuals und Hardcoregamern. Der Hardcoregamer glaubt, man müsse sich alles, was man im Spiel hat, hart erarbeiten, und gönnt den Casualgamern tendenziell gar nix, und wenn, dann nur graue oder weiße Gegenständen. Geht jemand her und übt Kritik an WoW, läuten bei diesen Spielern gleich die Alarmglocken. Solche Kritik könnte ja dazu führen, dass das Spiel einfacher wird, ergo der Casualgamer plötzlich Belohnungen erhält, die der Hardcoregamer für sich allein beansprucht, als Lohn für seine Arbeit. Da der Hardcoregamer neben dem Spiel keine Zeit hat, sachliches Argumentieren zu lernen, und es für diese Art der Missgunst zudem kein wirklich gutes Argument gibt, versucht er sein Territorium durch Aggressivität zu verteidigen. Wenn der Casual das Spiel verlässt, kann er auch keine Forderungen stellen, die vielleicht die ach so tollen Leistungen des Hardcoregamers schmälern könnten. Dann bleiben am Ende nur die Hardcoregamer übrig und können von Blizzard verlangen, dass ein Epic Flug Mount künftig 60.000 Gold kostet statt nur lächerliche 5.000.
> 
> Der Vergleich mit Fußball hinkt also. Von der Abseitsregelung hängt nicht das Selbstwertgefühl von Leuten ab, die sonst keine Anerkennung finden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So gesehen hast du natürlich recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ma gucken, wenn ich nen Hardcoreraider ganz doll zuschleime, vielleicht gönnt er mir ja sogar ein grünes Item (ein kleines mit viel Willenskraft und sonst nix drauf *hoff*


----------



## Grimmrog (10. April 2008)

Naja mit den Pre BC Inis hat er recht, suche seit 3 Wochen ne süterbruch grp für das scheiß hexer q -.-

Naja warum so lange ruhestein, udn latschen vom Friedhof? Ist doch klar, du solts zeit verplämpern, und Abos kaufen.

Die Pre BC inis sind nun mal kaum besucht, weil eben kaum einer mehr twinkt (jetz mit 2.4 schon gar nicht, solange die neuen Inis noch abzugrasen sind) Außerdme sidn die meisten Inis schon einfacher geworden(lvl der mobs runder gesetzt)

Was ich persönlich als PvPler scheiße finde: es gibt zwar jetz daily q´s fürs open PvP, aber die lohnen sich nicht wirklich, weil man in einer BG runde immernoch mehr davon hat, als Open PvP zu amchen.

naja ist auchn PvE game. Aber mal so nen mehrstündiger Fight zwischen ausgeglichenen  Fraktionen wie wir ihn Dienstag in Halaa hatten, das macht Laune ohne Ende XD.


----------



## Devinitys (10. April 2008)

MIMIMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (10. April 2008)

lols @te Wenn du die ganzen Sachen scheiße findest dann höhr doch auf und whine net rum!

Solche leute werd ich nie verstehen...


----------



## schoeni (10. April 2008)

ich spiele WoW weil es sooo schlecht is und mich unglaublich nervt!


----------



## Pheebee Steinschlag (10. April 2008)

in everquest 2 is geil, kannste einfach vom greifen,pferd oder fliegenden teppich abspringen, wo du willst, aber vorsicht man landet hart, es sei denn man ist eine Fee;P


----------



## Malakas (10. April 2008)

Ich versteh nicht ganz das Problem ?!? wie meint der das mit Laufen nervt ? man läuft ja nicht wirklich sondern der Avatar im Spiel läuft... 

Jetzt frag ich mich, ob das nicht schon am Rande des Realitätsverlustes ist...am ende erzählt du uns noch laufen in wow wäre anstrengend, Raiden ist Arbeit... 
Was ich damit sagen will, das laufen ermöglicht ja ein frei Spielwelt, d.h. man kann fast überall hinlaufen. also ich finde das ist mit einer der geilsten Sachen überhaupt an MMO´s. wenn ich mich überall hinporten will kann ich Guildwars zocken.


----------



## German Viking (10. April 2008)

Wieder mal eines der ewig gleichen Themen hier...

Meine Meinung:
WoW und andere Rollenspiele leben davon, dass man sich wie in einer realen Welt bewegt... Dazu gehört nunmal, dass man z.B. 100 Kilometer nicht mit einem Mausklick überwindet.

WoW hat schon zuviele Hilfen. Auch, dass man nach dem Sterben weit laufen muss finde ich gut. So muss man sich vorher überlegen, wie man an die Aufgabe rangeht und nicht nach der Methode Versuch und Fehlschlag und wieder von vorn.

Ich kann das gejaule von einigen Leuten echt nicht mehr hören. Bitte spielt doch lieber ein Ballerspiel... Das ist kurzweiliger und man muss nicht reisen. Die Maps sind da auch schön übersichtlich. Aber vorsicht: die Sniper sind voll imba!!

An alle Anderen: CU bei Herr der Ringe online


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz das Problem ?!? wie meint der das mit Laufen nervt ? man läuft ja nicht wirklich sondern der Avatar im Spiel läuft...
> 
> Jetzt frag ich mich, ob das nicht schon am Rande des Realitätsverlustes ist...am ende erzählt du uns noch laufen in wow wäre anstrengend, Raiden ist Arbeit...
> Was ich damit sagen will, das laufen ermöglicht ja ein frei Spielwelt, d.h. man kann fast überall hinlaufen. also ich finde das ist mit einer der geilsten Sachen überhaupt an MMO´s. wenn ich mich überall hinporten will kann ich Guildwars zocken.




Ich habs zwar schonmal geschrieben, aber ich schreibs auch gern nochmal.

Man steigt auf den Flieger, 17 Minuten Flug von Nord nach Süd. Also /afk rein und ab in die Wikipedia, weil WoW angesichts derartiger Zeitkiller natürlich eh immer im Fenstermodus läuft. Dort 17 Minuten abhängen, obwohl ich lieber spielen würde. Verlorene Spielzeit, bei der man bestenfalls versuchen kann, sie sinnvoll anderweitig zu verbringen.

Anders bei Herr der Ringe online: Man steigt aufs Pferd und ist 30 Sekunden später am Ziel. Das Spiel wird also nicht dauernd durch öde, langeweilige Reisesequnezen unterbrochen.


----------



## Dark Guardian (10. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Stellvertretend als Antwort auf alle anderen Posts dieser Art:
> 
> Jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Kein Wunder dass sich auch immer noch Leute darüber streiten, ob die Horde "böse" und die Allianz "gut" sind. Anscheinend reicht das Denkvermögen einiger Leute nicht aus, um über Schwarz/Weiß-Darstellungen herauszukommen.
> 
> ...



Jedes Spiel hat irgendwo "Macken" sicherlich, siehe mal doe Gothic-Reihe. Verbuggt ohne Ende. Und im Endeffekt hat es die echten Fans nicht gekümmert. Der Unterschid zu WoW ist ledeglich das man für WoW jeden Monat Kohle bezahlt. Der werte Herr der diesen Topic eröffnet hat kritisiert unter anderem elementare Bestandteile des Spiels die man bei JEDEM SPIELEN zu spüren bekommt. Und mal ehrlich, wenn mich quasi jedes mal wenn ich ein Spiel spiele mich dieses nur mehr aufregt als das ich Spaß dran habe lass ich es sein. 

Viele vergessen das WoW immer noch ein Spiel ist das Spaß machen soll. Warum soll man sich ANSTRENGEN gute Items in BC zu kriegen wenn Wotlk sowieso grünen CRAP heraus bringt der viel besser sein wird? Nur weil ein Item als "episch" markiert ist muss es nicht gleich das Non-Plus-Ultra sein. Davon mal abgesehen: warum sollte ich mir Wotlk kaufen wenn ich meinen Char nicht weiter ausbauen kann und der das ganze AddOn auf BC stand bleiben würde? DAS macht weniger Spaß als neuen Items hinterher zu jagen. 

Im Endeffekt soll in WoW nicht die itemgeilheit der Spieler sondern das Gruppenspiel im Vordergrund stehen. Wie gesagt, daran denkt keiner mehr. WAS man als Gruppe macht ist doch käse, ob ich mich nun durch X-Instanzen prügel oder 5Std am Angeln bin und n bissel RP mit n paar Kumpels mache, WO ist der Unterschied? Wenns inner Ini mal wieder die ganze Random Gruppe draufgeht weil alle zu blöd sind ihre Klasse zu spielen lache ich darüber. Wozu soll es mich aufregen das andere Menschen das Spiel nicht spielen können? ES IST EGAL. Abgesehen davon hebt das die Spannung wenn man ab und an trotz alte Instanzen die jeder kennt mal in ne brenzlige Situation kommt die man ggf. nur knapp überlebt. Das macht Spaß, nicht einen Ini-Guide hinterherrennen und die ganze Gruppe zur Sau machen wenn nicht alles 100% nach diesem Guide abläuft.

Ich mache RP wenn ich Bock und Spaß dran hab, ebenso geh ich durch OInis wenn ich Lust dazu hab, oder queste oder schlachte einfach so n paar Mobs. Ich kann auch OpenPvP oder BG-PvP betreiben wenn ich will. ICH MUSS NICHTS MACHEN UND MICH ANSTRENGEN SCHON GAR NICHT. Wem das Spiel zu einer "Anstrengung" wird ist bei einem Spiel echt falsch. 

KURZUM: 95% aller WoW Spieler nehmen das Spiel viel zu ernst. Weswegen auch Aussagen zu Stande kommen wie "wenns dir nicht gefällt spiel es nicht".


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Ähh... ihr wisst schon, dass das Reisen einfach zum Spiel dazu gehört? Bei HdRO gehört das halt nicht dazu. Aber deswegen muss man ja nicht WoW anpassen.

Was heißt man verliert Zeit zu spielen? Der Sinn des Spieles ist nicht in 2 Tagen auf das höchste Level zu gelangen. Wenn man alles machen würde, was sich hier so manche wünschen, könnte man auch gleich alles so ändern, dass man mit 2 Klicks 70 ist und mit 1 Aufgabe Epic ausgerüstet ist. Das macht bestimmt spass oder? Ja und dann habt ihr das Spiel durch und dann heißt, boah ist das langweilig, man hätte ruhig mehr Abwechslung reinmachen können.

Ja und am besten nur Spieler reinlassen, die das Spiel spielen können, dass man auch schnell durch Inis kommt, weil man ja nur schnell Items haben will. Nach dem 10mal erfolgreichen durchrennen, hat man bestimmt immer noch viel Spass.


----------



## Bignova (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Ich muß sagen dsa stört mich auch tierisch,mal in der Wildnis afk und man liegt tot da,da dauert das wenn man wieder da ist ca. 5 mins bis man mal wieder den leichnahm erreicht hat,ich glaube mit einem Patch haben die ja schon mehr Friedhöfe eingebaut oder irre ich mich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (10. April 2008)

ja haben sie. ich persönlich finde es sind genug, wer zu oft stirbt ist eben selber schuld *g*
(und in der wildnis afk zu gehen ist dämlich - sucht euch doch einfach nen Platz wo keine mobs vorbeikommen, und wenn man länger weg muss loggt man eben kurz aus, so schwer ist das doch nicht.)


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Man sollte das Spiel auch mal als Erlebnis sehen und nicht als "schnell schnell fertig werden". Allerdings die Friedhöre bei manchen Inis sind wirklich zu weit weg. Es reicht doch schon, dass man die komplette Ini durchlaufen muss, warum dann noch den ganzen Weg zur Ini? Das finde ich etwas übertrieben. 

Das normale sterbseln finde ich ok. Wie gesagt ich sehe es als Teil des Spiels, und wenn es mir mal nicht gefallen sollte, such ich ein Spiel wo man nicht so weit laufen muss.


----------



## Wynd (10. April 2008)

ich für meinen teil bin gerade granaten-genervt davon dass ich seit 2.4.1. immer diese mysteriösen "ruckler" habe (kein lags oder hofe latenz! man dreht sich 3 - 5 sek. im kreis oder läuft geradeaus. klickt man kommt ein lautes PIIIIEP) obwohl 3 jahre alles problemlos lief und ich NIX an meinem rechner geändert habe. im offiziellen forum wird dieses problem von offizieller seite leider scheinbar gar nicht zur kenntnis genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
(für tips und hinweise diesbezüglich wäre ich seeehr dankbar!)

worüber ich mich immer wieder aufrege sind die nervigen kleinigkeiten die bei WoW nicht gefixt werden: im chat erscheint öfter mal ein "," statt ein "."; mein dino-pet hat immer noch keine schwimm-animation (es wird einfach "hinterher geschoben"); beim pfeile kaufen erscheint immer "ihr habt 155 pfeile gekauft" UND "ihr habt 45" pfeile gekauft" wenn man ein 200er-stack kauft, meine draenei-magierin sieht kreuzdämlich aus wenn sie auf einem pferd reitet (nämlich so als würde sie auf einem elekk sitzen), im AH würde ich gern nach attributen wie bew., krit, etc. suchen können und ich könnte schwören das "negolash entgegentreten" auch immer noch nicht repariert wurde, usw., usw.


----------



## hödr (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ähh... ihr wisst schon, dass das Reisen einfach zum Spiel dazu gehört? Bei HdRO gehört das halt nicht dazu. Aber deswegen muss man ja nicht WoW anpassen.
> 
> Was heißt man verliert Zeit zu spielen? Der Sinn des Spieles ist nicht in 2 Tagen auf das höchste Level zu gelangen. Wenn man alles machen würde, was sich hier so manche wünschen, könnte man auch gleich alles so ändern, dass man mit 2 Klicks 70 ist und mit 1 Aufgabe Epic ausgerüstet ist. Das macht bestimmt spass oder? Ja und dann habt ihr das Spiel durch und dann heißt, boah ist das langweilig, man hätte ruhig mehr Abwechslung reinmachen können.
> 
> Ja und am besten nur Spieler reinlassen, die das Spiel spielen können, dass man auch schnell durch Inis kommt, weil man ja nur schnell Items haben will. Nach dem 10mal erfolgreichen durchrennen, hat man bestimmt immer noch viel Spass.



Hehe  das stimmt wohl was du da geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin dafür dass negative Beiträge im Forum nicht mehr dargestellt werden.
Es nervt mich langsam das man im Spiel, im Forum oder wo auch immer nur noch liest wie sch... das Spiel ist und was man besser machen sollte. Entschuldigt aber HÖRT DOCH AUF! 
Dann habt ihr mehr Spaß am Leben und ich mehr Spaß am Spiel.

Und wenn ihr unbedingt protestieren wollt, dann macht das bei sinnvollen Themen, die die Wirklichkeit betreffen und nicht WoW. Man sieht ja das es schon einen Beitrag gab das die neue Instanz "TDM" viel zu schwer sei, aber wen Tibet besetzt wird interessiert das keine Sau und niemand geht auf die Straße.
(das sollte nur Zeigen wie wichtig eure Jammer Beiträge sind)

Ein Mitglied meinte noch das man für das Spiel monatlich Zahlt, und daher möchte er ein Spiel das zu 100 Prozent in sich stimmig ist. HMM ich denke das diese Ansicht häufig vertreten ist und ich möchte dazu nur sagen: Macht doch euren Computer aus, und schaut euch das "REALE LEBEN" an. Hier läuft auch nicht alles nach Fahrplan und das erwartet Ihr von einem Spiel das Menschen geschrieben haben, für die Fehler ein Fremdwort ist?!

Daher hört doch bitte auf zu weinen! 

Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik, solang sie gerechtfertigt und sinnvoll ist. Oder würdet ihr einen Brief an eure Stadt schreiben, da euch die Farbe vom Verkehrsmittel XY nicht gefällt? 
Ich glaube nicht.


Gruß


----------



## Bignova (10. April 2008)

@Wynd versuch mal das Spiel neu zu installieren,ich hatte nich solche Probleme,ich hoffe das klappt,anders kann ich auch nich helfen...viel glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (10. April 2008)

Der einzig konstruktive Vorschlag ist: Mehr 10er Instanzen. 

Es ist prozentual wirklich so das viel weniger Spieler den 25er Content sehen weil er schwieriger zu organisieren ist und man aufgrund der Komplexität mancher Begegnungen nicht mal schnell eine Randomgruppe zusammenbasteln kann. 

Aber anstatt weniger 25er zu machen sollte Blizzard einfach mehr 10er Instanzen implementieren. Die Leute die 25er Content machen möchten ja auch Auswahl haben. 

Alles andere: Meine Güte, wie einfach soll es denn noch werden? Soll man gar nicht mehr sterben können und am besten schon mit Level 1 schnelles Reiten lernen? Dann frage ich mich wo in diesem Spiel noch eine Entwicklung des Charakters stattfinden soll.


----------



## RazZerrR (10. April 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> afk beim flug ist doch praktisch! man kann in der zeit schnell mal kacken gehen verpasst nix, keiner killt einen und kommt dennoch ans ziel.


das gehört nicht zu diesem thread


aber ich finde an wow eig nichts wichtiges doof außer die grafik 

lässt manchmal zu wünschen übrig, sie sollen sich mal ein beispiel 

an HdRo oder AoC nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzuun (10. April 2008)

Es flamt doch eh jeder rum.
Macht Blizzard 10er Instanzen , schreien die Hardcore Gamer rum: "Nie tut blizzard etwas für uns..immer nur für diese casuals...mimiimim." 
Macht Blizzard ne 25er Ini , schreien die Casuals rum: " Immer nur für die Hardcore Gamer..wie solln wir den an Epics kommen oder die Ini auch nur sehen ...mimimi" 
Blizzard tut doch schon was für die Casuals, mit den neuen Badges Händler. Und mit S1 haben auch alle geflamt. Alles was einfacher wird , wird geflamt und alles was schwerer wird , wird auch geflamt. 
Das Spiel soll Spaß machen und nicht: " Ich hab t2874713287  und haben die größten Virtualen Schwanz".


----------



## riggedi (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, man dürfte an dem Spiel überhaupt keine Kritik üben, nicht mal konstruktive. Doch. Man darf nicht nur, man muss sogar. Dafür verbringen aktive Spieler viel zu viel Zeit damit, um es unkritisch zu konsumieren.



/unterschreibing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehe das auch so, zumal ich als einzig echt nervigen Punkt das tierische Lagging an vielen belebten Orten kritisiere: Meine damit Shattrath (ganz klar), AV oder auch gestern abend in Kara - also das geht manchmal echt nicht. Hab recht viel Arbeitsspeicher unter der Haube und auch sonst ein flottes System, aber die derzeitigen Laggs sind teilweise kaum spielbar!

Riggedi


----------



## Karzuun (10. April 2008)

Und wie soll Blizzard etwas ändern , wenn wirklich bei jeder änderung erst einmal 1000 von Leuten rumschreien?


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute der Meinung sind, man dürfte an dem Spiel überhaupt keine Kritik üben, nicht mal konstruktive. Doch. Man darf nicht nur, man muss sogar. Dafür verbringen aktive Spieler viel zu viel Zeit damit, um es unkritisch zu konsumieren.



Richtig.. Kritik sollte man ausüben dürfen, genauso wie man auch die Kritik anzweifeln darf. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Leute keine Kritik ausüben dürfen. Die erhalten halt Kritik über ihre Kritik usw. Sowas nennt man am Ende Diskussion.

Nicht zur einer Diskussion gehören "Dann hör doch auf". Ist aber eine berechtigte Kritik an den TE. Ist aber ein gemeiner Diskussionskiller.

Wenn jemand eine Kritik schreibt, dann sollte er sich auch auf eine Diskussion einlassen und nicht alles andere von sich weisen. Und das tun die meisten TE die solche Threads beginnen.


----------



## Andicool (10. April 2008)

Mit den 25er Inis hast du schon Recht. 
Für manche Gilden ist Kara und Zul'Aman das höchste der Gefühle, weil einfach nicht genug Leute zusammenkommen und auch einfach für viele Leute die Zeit fehlt oft raiden zu gehen. Da kotzen mich solche Kommentare wie "Gruul, Maggy sollte man mit Leichtigkeit schaffen" echt an. -.-


Hmm aber für die Hardcore Zocker soll es ja auch interessant bleiben. Ich hätte mir gewünscht wenn man aus der neuen 5er Ini lieber einen 10er Raid gemacht hätte. Mit Items die auf T5 Niveau sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaub da hätten alle mehr davon.  


Und zu den Whine-Schreiern -> Ganz großes Kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Andi


Edit: Jo und zum schnellen Reisen möhte ich sagen. Klar ist es ein bissl nervig aber atmosphärisch durchaus ein wichtiger Faktor. Außerdem muss ich manchen Leuten Recht geben: Es ist nicht Sinn des Spiels so schnell wie möglich 70 zu werden. Und mal ehrlich, ab 70 wirds doch eh mit der Zeit langweilig, wenn  man den 70er nur zum Goldschäffeln per Daylis oder zum Raiden benutzt. Oder Ruf farmen für irgendein Rezept oder so. Da wird mir jetzt schon wieder schwindelig was ich noch alles machen muss. ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. April 2008)

naja, es gibt schon viel nerviges an wow u es wird auch irgendwie langweilig....mein hexer hat schon von dm bis bt alles gesehen u ich weiß nicht was ich mit dem char noch anstellen soll.... 

wenn es im neuen addon wirklich so krass werden sollte dass man mit lvl 75 sein t6 wegwerfen kann hab ich auch kein bock mehr drauf...also ich hoffe die st 80 einsteigerraids werden mit dem equip machbar sein...

was mich aber sehr stört ist die unausgeglichenheit zwischen alli u horde auf den servern, ich war ab und an mal twinken u ab dem rotkammgebirge kann man es echt vergessen... egal wo man questet....es sind immer minimum 5 hordler da die einen ganken.... u ich muss jedesmal meinen hexer im questgebiet platzieren und hin u her loggen... da macht twinken echt keinen spass mehr...

gut es ist ein pvp server u es gehört dazu dass man sich gegenseitig killt aber wie gesagt, das verhältnis zwichen alli u horde sollte einigermaßen stimmen u nicht 1 zu 7 betragen.

jetzt werden einige antworten kommen wie "wechsle doch den server" ... aber wenn man schon so viele leute kennt will man net einfach weg u auf nem anderen server von vorn anfangen.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

...die Community?

Zumindest die x% die keine Kritiken ertragen können, ob berechtigt oder nicht. In meinen Augen das Hauptproblem bei WOW. Diskussionen hier im Forum müssen erlaubt sein.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> gut es ist ein pvp server u es gehört dazu dass man sich gegenseitig killt aber wie gesagt, das verhältnis zwichen alli u horde sollte einigermaßen stimmen u nicht 1 zu 7 betragen.



Das ist ein Problem das man versuchen sollte zu lösen. Das gehört nicht zum Spiel aber hat sich durch das Spiel entwickelt. Sowas bezeichne ich als eine sinnvolle Kritik.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. April 2008)

Mich nervt das man nur was werden kann, wenn man 10-15 Studen am Tag on ist. _(Vorsicht, übertriebene Darstellung *g*)_

Heute steht in der Zeitung das 9% !!!!!!!!!!!! der Bevölkerung zwischen 15 und 25 onlinesüchtig sind. _(Obwohl ich denke, das ist eine sehr übertriebene Darstellung - die nicht von mir ist)_

Ständig hat man das Gefühl, man verpasst was. Oder man MUSS zum Raid, weil sonst ausgerechnet heute MEIN Item droppt.
Oder ich muss meine Arenapunkte/Ehrenpunkte füllen.

Was mich auch stört, ist das man alleine fast zu nichts kommen kann. Selbst Rufbelohnungen sind fast nur Mittelmaß oder gar Müll. 

Es kommt ja mal vor, das man nur mal eben eine Stunde alleine was machen kann/will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich rede nicht von "Epics in den A*** schieben" ich meine das man um Ehrfürchtig zu werden halt länger brauchen müsste, wegen mir fast so lange wie früher aber dafür bekommt man aber auch was geboten.
Auch wenns halt 6 oder mehr Monate dauert.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem das man versuchen sollte zu lösen. Das gehört nicht zum Spiel aber hat sich durch das Spiel entwickelt. Sowas bezeichne ich als eine sinnvolle Kritik.




Macht blizz nicht schon so etwas wie "Kostenloser char transfer, auf neue server, von überfüllten"???
oder habe ich eine andere WoW version wie ihr dass das b ei mir immer am rand steht,<im login screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2008)

wenn mich an wow was extrem stören würde, so das es den spaß drückt, würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht spielen.


----------



## Nagroth (10. April 2008)

....naja vielleicht würde man es auch nicht spielen wenn man ausser WOW noch ein anderes MMO kennen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> wenn mich an wow was extrem stören würde, so das es den spaß drückt, würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht spielen.



Das ist Meinung von 100% der Leute. Allerdings wie bereits gesagt wurde, darf man doch Kritik ausüber. Ich glaube keinem der hier anwesenden stört WoW so sehr, dass er aufhören würde.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. April 2008)

Zugegeben, es gibt da schon ein paar Sachen die richtig nervig sind. Aber im großen und ganzen ist das Spiel schon sehr gut gelungen. Finde ich zumindest.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten könnte man schon ändern. Aber nicht alles was vom TE aufgeführt wird.

Friedhöfe: Es muss ja nicht an jeder Ecke ein Friedhof sein, aber in dem ein oder anderen Gebiet sollte doch schon der ein oder andere Friedhof mehr sein. Wahrscheinlich sind schon sehr viele von euch hier in Stranglethorn gestorben. Wenn ihr gerade in der Mitte seit und sterbt, findet ihr euch auf einmal entweder ganz oben oder ganz unten wieder. Ein Friedhof in der Mitte wäre da schon wünschenswert. Das gleiche Problem gibt es auch in anderen Gebieten. 

Portale: Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man sich zwischen den Hauptstädten einer Fraktion porten könnte. Vielleicht auch mit nem Cooldown. 5 oder 10 Minuten. Irgendwas in der Art. Würde auf jeden Fall das ganze etwas vereinfachen.
Zudem würde ich den Cooldown beim Ruhestein ändern. Den CD auf 45 Minuten verkürzen und wenn man noch CD hat und sich dann in einem neuen Gasthaus bindet, ist der CD automatisch abgelaufen.

Das sind meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Portale: Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man sich zwischen den Hauptstädten einer Fraktion porten könnte. Vielleicht auch mit nem Cooldown. 5 oder 10 Minuten. Irgendwas in der Art. Würde auf jeden Fall das ganze etwas vereinfachen.
> Zudem würde ich den Cooldown beim Ruhestein ändern. Den CD auf 45 Minuten verkürzen und wenn man noch CD hat und sich dann in einem neuen Gasthaus bindet, ist der CD automatisch abgelaufen.



Manche kennen bestimmt die Portalrollen von Diablo. Das wäre doch ne schöne funktion für die Magier. Portal aufmachen.. zur Stadt laufen... zurück zum Portal und man ist wieder da wo man war, natürlich mit entsprechendem CD. Nett das da 100 Portale rumstehen. *gg*


----------



## Frigobert (10. April 2008)

Hmmm, ich weiß wirklich nicht, was den TE an der Verteilung der Friedhöfe stört. Soll etwa alle 10 Meter einer sein, für den Fall, daß man mal wieder von den Mobs gekillt wurde, weil man zu gierig war oder seine Klasse nicht beherrscht? Ich frage mich, was er wohl vor 3 Jahren gesagt hätte, als es nur halb so viele Friedhöfe und Flugpunkte gab, wie es jetzt der Fall ist (damals war z.B. das Brachland eine einzige Wanderregion, der einzige Flugpunkt war Crossroads).

Was wirklich besser gemacht werden könnte ist, daß man, nachdem man eine Reise bei einem Flugpunkt gebucht hat, diese jederzeit unterbrechen kann. Wenn ich beispielsweise von OG fliege und mir plötzlich siedendheiß einfällt, ich wollte doch eigentlich noch dieses oder jenes erledigen, bin ich gezwungen, mich auszuloggen und trotzdem nach dem wiedereinloggen bis zum nächsten Airport zu reisen und dann einen Rückflug zu buchen. Bei HdRO z.B. kann man jederzeit vom Gaul runterspringen - das würde auch das Erreichen von abgelegenen Gegenden für Lowies erleichtern und beschleunigen, ohne sich negativ auf das Spiel auszuwirken.


----------



## Eddishar (10. April 2008)

Einloggen, Level 70 sein und imba Equip am Mann haben.

Ist das Wow, wie Du es Dir vorstellst? Also ich nicht. Ich habe auch viermal auf 70 gelevelt und mich über die Zeit bis Level 40 aufgeregt, bis man reiten konnte. Aber wie geil war das Reiten dann? Wie geil war dann das Fliegen auf 70? Hätte ich sonst nicht so empfunden. Und vor allem gehört das zum Leveln dazu.

Die alten Pre-BW-Instanzen will ich auch gar nicht mehr sehen, die haben ich so oft gesehen ... ebenso wird es mir mit BW-Instanzen gehen ... ich will sie dann auch nicht mehr sehen, weil ich eben tausend Mal drin war. Deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass es ein neues Addon gibt. Es langweilt auf Dauer.

Und das Entwerten der neuen Items mit einem neuen Addon gehört auch dazu. Natürlich reißt man sich jetzt den Arsch auf für T6 ... aber es gehört mit zum Spiel, dass mit neuen Addons, neuen Instanzen, neuem Content eben auch Items entwertet werden. Und ich hoffe einfach, dass sie das diesmal ein wenig angenehmer gestalten. Dass T6 noch bis Level 74/75 hält und nicht gleich im ersten Gebiet überboten wird. Aber selbst wenn dem so ist ... wo ist das Problem? T4 war mit T5 auch weg ... und nur weil es eine grüne Farbe hat, ist es jetzt tragischer? Verstehe ich nicht. Du solltest anfangen Wow als Spiel zu sehen, bei dem Du war erreicht hast, nicht bei dem Du was verlieren wirst.


----------



## Viivelas (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.


Den nutzen den Blizzard daraus zieht ist das Zeit vergeht und deshalb seltener neunen inhalt bringen muss.
Ich finde die zeit bis Lv40 auch sehr zäh, Blizzard hat aber durch das schnellere leveln die Situation indeirekt verbessert.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.


Die Distanzen sind in der Regel nicht so groß, die meisten Stellen sind recht schnell erreicht. 
Einzige ausnahme ist der Schergrat,da hat man öfters lange Umwege.
Auch was die Laufwege betrifft hat sich einiges gebessert (neue Friedhöfe), finde daher die momentane Situation in Ordnung.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.


@Arena
Ich bin sowieso gegen die Arena, jede Anpassung für die Arnea bringt teilweise ordentlich Einbußen im PvE bzw Änderungen werden deswegen nicht durchgeführt.

@BG
Die BG's ansich finde ich OK, könnten nur etwas mehr Karten (z.B verschiedene Arathi-Karten die nach zufall ausgewählt wird) sein.
Was die Spieleranzahl betrifft gebe ich dir Recht, da ist blizzard einach zu blöd.
Es würde reichen den Start zu verschieben bis das Spielerverhältnis ausgeglichen ist



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.


Spielst du WoW wegen der items oder weils dir Spaß macht?
Ich hab kein Problem damit in alte Instanzen zu gehen, mir gehts um Spielspaß und nicht um items.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.


Einerseits beschwerst du dich das es sich nicht mehr auszahlt in die alten Raisinstanzen zu gehen, andererseits sind dir schon 25-er Raids zu groß. Entscheide dich einmal was du willst.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...


Wieder deffinierst du WoW über die items.
Ein weiterer Punkt in dem du dich wiedersprichst ist das du Instanzen ohne entsprechenden drops sinnlos findest. Wenn sich die Ausrüstung automatisch anpassen würde gäbe es keine /kaum sinnvolle drops mehr.

Auserdem stimmt es nicht das man seine Ausrüstung gleich bei den ersten drop ausgetauscht hat.
T3 war bis Lv70 sinnvoll, T2 wurde auch nicht gleich ausgetauscht.


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

Joa ich muss zugeben die Latscherei nervt mich auch (besonders im Dämmerwald: Latsche nach Rabenflucht, latsche nach Dunkehain, latsche wieder nach Rabeflucht und immer hin und her) aber eigentlich nur weil ich episches reiten gewohnt bin. Als ich das noch nicht kannte hats mich weniger gestört. Dasselbe beim Flugmount seit ich das epische kenne find ich das normale ätzend langsam. Aber damit muss ich halt nun mal leben! 

Obwohl ich es auch nicht schlecht fände, wenn man sich an Orte an denen man schon mal war direkt hinporten könnte (wie bei Guildwars). Denn zum x-tausendsden male muss ich mir die wunderschöne Gegend auch nicht angucken wenn ich über x-y-z wo hin fliege wo ich mit direkter Route 10x schneller ankommen würde. Oder man sollte die Flüge wenigstens wegklicken können dann kann man ja immer selber entscheiden ob man das sehen will oder nicht...

Ansonsten bin ich mit WoW immer noch sehr zufrieden und wegen diesen Punkten ist das Spiel auch nicht schlecht es nervt halt nur manchmal wie mich dämliche Kommentare von gewissen Mitmenschen oder ein Regentag auch nerven! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ..ich würd diesen Beitrag auch noch in das offizielle Vorschlagsforum von World of Warcrafte packen, evtl beachtets da ein Mitarbeiter.


ROFL
Nicht dein Ernst, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newston (10. April 2008)

Hmm, ich kann das nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen, spiele noch nicht lang genug um alles beurteilen zu können.

Friedhof?? Naja gibt schlimmeres.
Ruhestein?? Fänd ich gar nicht schlecht, wenn er kürzer Abklingzeit hätte.

Was mich allerdings echt manchmal ein wenig nervt, ist dass mir bei einer Schiffahrt auf den anderen Kontinent immer mein Dämon genommen wird (Hexer). Kostet mich dann immer wieder nen Seelensplitter, ist irgendwie unnötig. Aber damit kann ich mich abfinden.

Ansonsten hält mich das Spiel doch recht lange bei Laune, bis jetzt 61 lvl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

newston schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings echt manchmal ein wenig nervt, ist dass mir bei einer Schiffahrt auf den anderen Kontinent immer mein Dämon genommen wird (Hexer). Kostet mich dann immer wieder nen Seelensplitter,


Hmm, das ist bei mir aber nicht so.
Bist Du sicher, das dir der Splitter nicht doch gutgeschrieben wird?
Bei mir verschwindet immer nur meine Kakerlake, was ja kein Problm ist.
Meine Dämonen bleiben.


----------



## skunkie (10. April 2008)

> Was mich besonders nervt, sind die verspielten Flugbahnen der Reittiere vom Flugmeister. Ewig um den Block bis zur Landung. Keine Direktflüge, ständig über alle Orte wo ein Flugpunkt ist, wozu, wenn man eh nicht dort aussteigen kann.



Das ist ja der Trick, dadurch wirkt die Welt riesig, im Direktflug wärst du in einer Minute da. Gehste eben mal für kleine Tiger in der Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (10. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> wenn es im neuen addon wirklich so krass werden sollte dass man mit lvl 75 sein t6 wegwerfen kann hab ich auch kein bock mehr drauf...also ich hoffe die st 80 einsteigerraids werden mit dem equip machbar sein...



Dein T6 kannst Du sogar schon mit Level 71 wegwerfen. Wie schon vor Monaten von Blizzard verkündet wird es mit der Implementierung von WotLK den gleichen "Balance-Fairness-Reset" geben wie beim Wechsel auf TBC. 

Dann heißt es wieder: Alles auf Anfang!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outi (10. April 2008)

Ich frage mich immer... Warum spielen Leute ein spiel an dem sie so viel auszusetzen haben ? Es wird gemäckert und dann gleich Thread aufgemacht und das Forum wieder mit neuem Sinnlosen zugemüllt.

Spielt doch was anderes oder geht raus oder oder oder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



also ich sage da nur:
Wenn du nicht laufen willst hör auf... Du sollst ja nicht on WoW reinkommen und zack in einem Tag lvl 70 da du in einer sekunde von A nach B läufst... was soll denn das, so bekommst du auch nicht die Landschaft mit sondern beweist nur das du schnell hochlvln willst und dann leechn oder so was ...
Ich finde es ist ok wie es ist, man soll ja nicht immer gleich am Ziel sein, das macht ja überhauptkeinen spaß...

mfg


----------



## Flo-06 (10. April 2008)

Und wieder ein flame Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW ist sowiso scho sehr viel einfacher geworden...


----------



## BimmBamm (10. April 2008)

Menthos schrieb:


> also ich sage da nur:
> Wenn du nicht laufen willst hör auf... Du sollst ja nicht on WoW reinkommen und zack in einem Tag lvl 70 da du in einer sekunde von A nach B läufst...



Fällt eigentlich nur mir auf, daß der TE hauptsächlich die reine Zeitschinderei bequengelt, die nur dazu da ist, damit der Spieler mehr Zeit in WoW verbringt und damit länger seinen Beitrag zahlt?

Es geht nicht darum, daß man sofort 70 wird oder alles nachgeschmissen bekommt. Es geht hauptsächlich um jene Dinge, wegen denen jedes Solo-Spiel massenhaft Abzüge in der Bewertung bekäme. 

Die Antwort auf die Zeitschinderei ist nämlich ganz einfach: Weniger Zeitverschwendung durch absichtlich integrierte "Verlangsamer", dafür mehr Content! Statt zu sagen: "Jau, hast recht! Lieber eine Unmenge an Quests, dafür weniger Erfahrung, als das ständige dämliche Rumgerenne und -fliegen!" wird hier unterstellt, man hätte es lieber einfach. Nö, was da aus dem Posting des TE durchaus rausscheint, ist "Ich hätte lieber mehr Spiel als Zeitverschwendung!" 

Ich glaube kaum, daß irgendwer abgeneigt wäre, wenn er mehr Spielinhalt statt Rennerei hätte. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Betrunkener (10. April 2008)

Ich denke, man könnte evtl so ne Art "Zug" oder "Bus" einbauen. Klingt komisch, is aba so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein damit. Man geh zur Straße, kauft sich da einen "Ritt" oder so und wird über eine feste Route dort hingebracht. Das wäre so ähnlich wie fliegen, nur auf dem Boden. Damit mein ich, das auch öfter solche "Haltestellen" kommen, und nicht nur in jedem Gebiet eine...Einfach an wichtigen Plätzen, Inis, etc...

Wäre find ich mal ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (10. April 2008)

taure-auf-melee-cruck schrieb:


> es wird sich sowieso nix ändern



Wenn ich so eine destruktive Antwort lese, schießt mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht. Dann halt doch einfach die F..., wenn Du schon inhaltlich nichts zu sagen hast. 

Meinst Du, dass auch nur einer einen solchen sinnentleerten Kommentar lesen möchte? 

Und warum liest Du eigentlich das Forum? Ändert sich doch sowieso nichts - das heißt auch, daß Dein Horizont stets derselbe bleibt und sich nie erweitern wird. 

Fatalismus mag man ja noch hinnehmen - aber nerv' damit nicht die anderen, die sich Gedanken machen und an konstruktiven Lösungen arbeiten!


----------



## Viivelas (10. April 2008)

Mollari schrieb:


> Dein T6 kannst Du sogar schon mit Level 71 wegwerfen. Wie schon vor Monaten von Blizzard verkündet wird es mit der Implementierung von WotLK den gleichen "Balance-Fairness-Reset" geben wie beim Wechsel auf TBC.
> 
> Dann heißt es wieder: Alles auf Anfang!
> 
> ...



Wenns genau so wie bei BC wird mach T6 bis Lv80 Sinn.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine destruktive Antwort lese, schießt mir die Zornesröte ins Gesicht. Dann halt doch einfach die F..., wenn Du schon inhaltlich nichts zu sagen hast.
> 
> Meinst Du, dass auch nur einer einen solchen sinnentleerten Kommentar lesen möchte?
> 
> ...


Dein Post trägt jetzt aber auch nicht gerade viel zum Thema bei.
Hättest ihm ja eine persönliche Nachricht schicken können,
anstatt das hier in aller Öffentlichkeit anzuprangern.

Abgesehen davon, hat er Recht.


----------



## Nuraa (10. April 2008)

das einzige was ich an wow scheiße finde sind leute die so welche bescheurten threads erstellen. ma ganz ehrlich, wenn dich das spiel nerft hör auf damit!!! Und wegen der Sache mit dem Itemzerfall zum neuen Add-On, man geht i die instanzen rein weil man SPAß haben möchte, darum geht es eigentlich im ganzen Spiel, wer nur wegen items da rein rennt hat sein zeil leicht verfehlt


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Nuraa schrieb:


> das einzige was ich an wow scheiße finde sind leute die so welche bescheurten threads erstellen. ma ganz ehrlich, wenn dich das spiel nerft hör auf damit!!! Und wegen der Sache mit dem Itemzerfall zum neuen Add-On, man geht i die instanzen rein weil man SPAß haben möchte, darum geht es eigentlich im ganzen Spiel, wer nur wegen items da rein rennt hat sein zeil leicht verfehlt




Bla bla bla. Und wieder mal das gleiche dumme Gelaber von Leuten, die zu einer sachlichen Diskussion und konstruktiver Kritik nicht in der Lage sind. Also noch einen dritten Eintrag für meine Signatur... Werde die mal gleich bearbeiten gehen.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Bla bla bla. Und wieder mal das gleiche dumme Gelaber von Leuten, die zu einer sachlichen Diskussion und konstruktiver Kritik nicht in der Lage sind. Also noch einen dritten Eintrag für meine Signatur... Werde die mal gleich bearbeiten gehen.


Wayne?
Whine!
Mimimi


----------



## Ronas (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...




Käse zum Whine?


----------



## Shadlight (10. April 2008)

Kimbini schrieb:


> afk beim flug ist doch praktisch! man kann in der zeit schnell mal kacken gehen verpasst nix, keiner killt einen und kommt dennoch ans ziel.





made my day xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Käse zum Whine?




Muhahahaa rofl alter, das war ja der bisher geilste Kommentar  *pruust*

hast du dir das selber ausgedacht???  wie kommt man auf sonen coolen Einfall???
"Käse zum whine" soo geil

Made my day.

Hast du noch mehr post wo du so geil lustig bist??  der Hammaa

Alleine das Wortspiel. Whine wie weinen und dann so tun als ob man aber den Wein zum Trinken meint  genial
Da passt dann Käse natürlich super..obwohl ja aber eigentlich das Whinen gemeint war also rumflennen, wo Käse gar nicht passt aber durch das Wortspiel wird das sowas von lustig *Tränen lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wayne?
> Whine!
> Mimimi




Gratuliere! Du hast die Meisterschaft erreicht.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Muhahahaa rofl alter, das war ja der bisher geilste Kommentar  *pruust*
> 
> hast du dir das selber ausgedacht???  wie kommt man auf sonen coolen Einfall???
> "Käse zum whine" soo geil
> ...




*breitgrins*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warloc (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...







also ich finde die pre bc raids immer noch ganz lustig und finde schade das die meisten da nich rein wollen aber heilerklassen sind im bg immer gern gesehen...
und mit bc war das genauso die epixx wurde durch grüne items ersetzt
wenn dich soviel an wow stört hör einfach auf und spiel Guild Wars da kannste einfach in 10sek überall hin


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Wollte nicht nochmal zitieren

@Ohrensammler ... *rofl*


----------



## Lokatran (10. April 2008)

Immer das ewige gejammer achje wen die neue erweiterung komt sind meine Items nix mehr wert. Ich an Blizz stelle wen ich nicht kohle machen wöte und die Jammer...lappen mir hir nich egal wären würd die mal was Patch und neuheuten oder gar Erweiterungen angeht auf dem trocken sitzen lassen ein jahr oder zwei NICHTS neues einbringen.

Mal sehn wie den schreihälsen und jammer...lappen das gefallen würde und wie lang sie sich an ihren tollen Items erfreun kennen wen nichts neues mehr komt

Dan Lieber Faktisch alles wieder auf null und neu anfangen in neuen Ländern mit neuen Quest und neuen Items die alles zuvor in den schatten stellen.

Also von daher kann ich nur sagen zu allem was einige so Sch...finden an WOW...."HEUL DOCH...aber nicht hir das nervt"


----------



## Rhokan (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Muhahahaa rofl alter, das war ja der bisher geilste Kommentar  *pruust*
> 
> hast du dir das selber ausgedacht???  wie kommt man auf sonen coolen Einfall???
> "Käse zum whine" soo geil
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: ich hasse das wort paladina! das heißt paladin!!! ende!


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Immer das ewige gejammer achje wen die neue erweiterung komt sind meine Items nix mehr wert. Ich an Blizz stelle wen ich nicht kohle machen wöte und die Jammer...lappen mir hir nich egal wären würd die mal was Patch und neuheuten oder gar Erweiterungen angeht auf dem trocken sitzen lassen ein jahr oder zwei NICHTS neues einbringen.
> 
> Mal sehn wie den schreihälsen und jammer...lappen das gefallen würde und wie lang sie sich an ihren tollen Items erfreun kennen wen nichts neues mehr komt
> 
> ...



Ähhh welche Sprache ist das? Ich verstehe kein Wort von dem Geschreibsel!


----------



## warloc (10. April 2008)

achja und das mit den friedhöfen regt ab und zu auf aber anstatt sofort "draufloszuheulen" lauf ich hin und mach weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (10. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Ähhh welche Sprache ist das? Ich verstehe kein Wort von dem Geschreibsel!





Dan gilt für dich das Gleiche was ich schon schrieb"Heul doch"


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Dan gilt für dich das Gleiche was ich schon schrieb"Heul doch"



Ne Frage bevor ich loslege. Bist Du Analphabet oder sowas? Wenn nicht.... solltest wirklich auf deine Rechtschreibung achten. Ich habe auch nichts verstanden. Und deine Reaktion ist kiddyhaft.


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Dan gilt für dich das Gleiche was ich schon schrieb"Heul doch"



Ja das tue ich gerad vor Lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sei denn du hast wirklich eine Rechtschreibschwäche dann habe ich nichts gesagt!


----------



## Schlagetot (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.


- damit man sich auch mühe gibt nicht zu sterben



Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Zahlen die das belegen? Ich kenne ne menge leute die heutzutage 25er machen die das vor BC nie gemacht haben. 



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



Jeder der für das spiel zahlt hat das recht den content zu sehen. Du alter möchtegern hattest die chance es früher als alle anderen zu sehen. Also freu dich und gönne den anderen Leutn auch ihren Spaß. Wer frußt am Spiel hat soll übrigens aufhören und nicht anderen leuten ihren Spaß misgönnen...
Mitwachsende Items? Ohne was dafür zu tun einfach besser werden? wohl lieber nicht.


----------



## Exo1337 (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Muhahahaa rofl alter, das war ja der bisher geilste Kommentar  *pruust*
> 
> hast du dir das selber ausgedacht???  wie kommt man auf sonen coolen Einfall???
> "Käse zum whine" soo geil
> ...




^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Ja das tue ich gerad vor Lachen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tuten tuen die Autos.


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Tuten tuen die Autos.



Steht da irgendwo was von tuten?


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

@Ohrensammler.. danke du hast mir damit endlich eine sinnvolle Signatur beschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*. Ich habe das als Zitat von dir eingetragen, damit das nicht geklaut aussieht. Falls es anders rüberkommt sag bescheid.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Steht da irgendwo was von tuten?


Grundschule wohl nicht aufgepasst, oder?
Fensterplatz?


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler.. danke du hast mir damit endlich eine sinnvolle Signatur beschafft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lächerlich diese Beweihräucherung.


----------



## Kyreen (10. April 2008)

Laufen suckt, aber wären die Wege kürzer, dann wäre man viel schneller am Ziel und vermutlich wäre es dann noch langweiliger als es momentan ist, da man dann nur noch stumpf seine QUest durchmacht....

Ich denke Blizzard weiß schon was se tun, bestimmt besser als wir, auch wenn wir es nicht glauben wollen.
Oder hat einer von euch so ein erfolgreiches Spiel gemacht? oder wird es jemals tun? ....

Wenn ihr bezüglich der Spielart oder was weiß ich kritik habt, dann schreibt sie doch blizzard und nicht hier rein.
Ist doch total wayne....


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Grundschule wohl nicht aufgepasst, oder?
> Fensterplatz?



Dann sag mir doch mal wie denn die ich-Form von tun lautet!

Ich tu ist jedenfalls falsch!

Also ich würde sagen es heißt:

Ich tue
Du tust
Er/Sie/Es tut

Wir tuen
Ihr tut
Sie tuen 

Oder nicht?


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

warloc schrieb:


> achja und das mit den friedhöfen regt ab und zu auf aber anstatt sofort "draufloszuheulen" lauf ich hin und mach weiter...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh, cool. Diskutieren wir jetzt das Thema Opportunismus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Lächerlich diese Beweihräucherung.



Ich halte halt nichts von Klau von Gedankengut. Deshalb informiere ich Ohrensammeler darüber. Nich so wie andere, die behaupten das wäre ihre Idee.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich halte halt nichts von klau von Gedankengut. Deshalb informiere ich Ohrensammeler darüber. Nich so wie andere die behaupten das wäre ihre idee.


Davon habe ich auch nicht geredet.


----------



## theduke666 (10. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch mal wie denn die ich-Form von tun lautet!
> 
> Ich tu ist jedenfalls falsch!
> 
> ...


Brav.
Tuten tuen die Autos.


----------



## Clamev (10. April 2008)

Boah ey ich glaub wenn man Leute wie dich in einen Raum mit 20Nackten saugeilen Frauen steckt würdest du sagen ."MAAAAn Es is so eeeennggg hier drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Oh, cool. Diskutieren wir jetzt das Thema Opportunismus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Opportunismus...hmm das kommt mir bekannt vor...ist das nicht die Eigenschaft die man unbedingt haben muss um Politiker zu werden...?


@ Clamev   Dickes LOL


----------



## Arakon79 (10. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Brav.
> Tuten tuen die Autos.



Was zum Henker willst du von mir???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Und jetzt muss ich extra noch ein Post schreiben um zu fragen was du meinst. Man oh man ... das ist hier ein Forum.. du kannst ruhig auch deine Argumente belegen anstatt nur zu schreiben "das habe ich nicht gemeint"

@Arakon.. keine Ahnung Duke wollte einfach nur was schreiben ohne zu Argumentieren oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Opportunismus...hmm das kommt mir bekannt vor...ist das nicht die Eigenschaft die man unbedingt haben muss um Politiker zu werden...?




Nur anfangs... Wenn man erstmal an der Macht ist, entledigt man sich seiner Widersacher. Oft erprobt und äußerst wirksam. Klappt natürlich nicht, wenn man einfach vom Friedhof zur Leiche läuft statt zu fragen, wie man das System verbessern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. April 2008)

Lokatran schrieb:


> Immer das ewige gejammer achje wen die neue erweiterung komt sind meine Items nix mehr wert. Ich an Blizz stelle wen ich nicht kohle machen wöte und die Jammer...lappen mir hir nich egal wären würd die mal was Patch und neuheuten oder gar Erweiterungen angeht auf dem trocken sitzen lassen ein jahr oder zwei NICHTS neues einbringen.
> 
> Mal sehn wie den schreihälsen und jammer...lappen das gefallen würde und wie lang sie sich an ihren tollen Items erfreun kennen wen nichts neues mehr komt
> 
> ...



deutsch sprach schwer sprach..... zur info, dies ist ein forum in dem jeder seine fragen, anregungen, sorgen usw. rund um wow einbringen und mit anderen spielern ausdiskutieren kann.

ganz klar gibt es viele unterschiedliche meinungen wovon manche anregen können seine eigene evtl nochmal zu überarbeiten.... es schreiben hier spieler die in ihrer wow welt die unterschiedlichsten erfahrungen sammeln konnten. jeder für sich, sieht erstmal dinge die ihn persönlich stören u postet in dieses forum um andere meinungen hören zu können die seine eigene untermauern, oder auch kritisieren.

du hast denn sinn eines solchen forums nicht verstanden ( da bist du aber nicht der einzige hier) . sachlich diskutieren und seine eigene meinung vertreten, aber auch offen für andere meinungen sein, dies ist hier angebracht... dein beitrag allerdings ist absoluter schrott, von der sachlichkeit sowie von der rechtschreibung.

mfg


----------



## Mahni (10. April 2008)

Mimimi hört auf zu flamen und spielt nen anderes spiel wenns euch so ankotzt. Blizzard ist bei 10 mille nicht auf 1-2 hansel angewiesen die das Spiel stört. Wenn HDRO und konsorten in anderen Dingen soviel richtig macht, frag ich mich ernsthaft wieso das so wenige spielen?!? Tja und meine Gildenkollegen würden auch nicht jeden Tag online sein nur um irgendein nächstes Ziel zu erreichen- das haben sie auch mal selber gesagt- sie würden wow nicht jeden Tag spielen wenns keinen heiden Spaß machen würde- man muss ja mal die Komponenten sehen die dazu beitragen das das Spiel so erfolgreich ist. Da kann man nicht einfach die Laufwege rauschneiden und diverse Änderungen (wie vom TE vorgeschlagen ) vornehmen, Wow verbindet Entdeckerwahn mit individueller Zielsetzung. Gerade weil Wow eine Comic Grafik hat , kann man jede Landschaft individualisieren und bei jeder Umgebung initiatives einbauen. Ich kanns nur oft genug sagen - hört auf Wow zu spielen , wenn euch das SPIEL <- ! nicht gefällt ... Es ist kein Lebensinhalt.. sondern ein Spiel... und das ein Spiel überhaupt nicht perfekt sein kann , das weiss jeder seit es Computerspiele gibt , - und wenn Wow in euren Augen soviel falsch macht - dann dürften die Spielerzahlen wohl nicht so hoch ausfallen oder?!

Also wayne, close Thread bitte!


----------



## bagge93 (10. April 2008)

wenn das alles geändert wird das is wow für noobs..wo bleibt da der skill wenn sich das spiel von alleine spielte und jeder nap perfekt spielt..."mitwachsende items" also ehrlich...das spiel baut auf farmen auf und nich das man sich seine slots vollpackt und dann brauch man nix neues mehr weils immer besser wird..dasselbe mitm laufen..man soll ja einen anreiz haben zu leveln oder nich? wenn man auf lvl 1 schon sein mount hätte wär das auch i-wann lanfweilig und man will wieder was neues
ich finds so genau richtig (*fanboy*) und wer wegen solchen sachen rumflamed der soll aufn privserv gehn und sich seine t6 beim händler kaufen(...)
zu dem itemwipe: beim itemsfarmen gehts darum gut genug für den neuen content zu werden und nich das tollste eq zu haben um sein ego in der hauptstadt zu stärken...unf wenn man bessere items bekommt sollte man sich freuen sich verbessern zu können und nich seinen epix hinterherweinen

danke und bye =)


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. April 2008)

Herrlich, wir haben wieder ein wunderbares Niveau erreicht. Was anderes kann man von dieser Community hier ja kaum erwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

@Mahni.. kannste bitte ein paar Absätze in deinem Block reinmachen. Ist ja scher zu lesen das.

Ahja bezüglich Close etc.. bis zum Glück kein Moderator.


----------



## Bulltastic (10. April 2008)

Ich finde dieser Thread hat nen bissl was von.. ehm.... MiMiMiMiMiMiMi...
heul doch ..


----------



## Ungwale (10. April 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Was zum Henker willst du von mir???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich nehme an, er möchte Dir aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen nahelegen, dass "ich tue" im deutschen Sprachgebrauch falsch ist (es wird lediglich als stilistisch "unschön" angesehen). Wie er auf diese abwegige Idee kommt, ist uns alle ein Rätsel und hat auch mit dem Thema rein gar nichts zu tun(!). Aber sicherlich hat er sich vorher sehr gut informiert, sonst könnte man ja auf den Gedanken kommen, er würde hier nur leeres Gewäsch von sich geben (was hier natürlich nieeeemand...tut). 
Also einfach ignorieren und sich seinen Teil denken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema:
Also, ich finde schon, dass die ganzen Mimimi Threads hier ziemlich unangebracht sind, denn irgendwie hat er doch mit den meisten seiner Kritikpunkte recht. Allerdings machen diese natürlich nur einen geringen Prozentsatz des gesamten Contents aus und deswegen dann zu sagen "Hör doch auf mit WoW" ist schlicht und ergreifend dummes Gesabbel. Es sind halt nun mal die negativen Aspekte, die am meisten auffallen! 
Kein Spiel ist perfekt...und das WoW in seiner Gesamtheit kaum noch auf Casual-Gamer abzielt ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, oder? Meiner Meinung nach zumindest....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. April 2008)

Bulltastic schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Thread hat nen bissl was von.. ehm.... MiMiMiMiMiMiMi...
> heul doch ..



sinnloser beitrag


----------



## Heydu (10. April 2008)

JUNGE!!! DAS IST DER SINN DES SPIELS!! DIE WELT ZU ENTDECKEN!!
omg, ich werd noch Wahnsinnig von diesen Kiddies O.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (10. April 2008)

lol? schon mal etwas von einem mount gehört? und wenn dich das laufen stört, oder es dir zu langsam ist, mach dir einen schamanen


----------



## Megamage (10. April 2008)

NERV


----------



## Wurstrakete (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Wie geil.. 9 Seiten hat der Thread und es kamen teilweise normale Posts. Und jetzt fängt es wieder an, das Niveau fällt schlagartig auf 0


----------



## Erital (10. April 2008)

Hallo.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.



Sorry, mir ist grad entfallen warum du dieses Spiel überhaupt noch spielst, bzw damit angefangen hast...?
Man kann es ja auch gleich "Beam of Warcraft" nennen! Mit ein wichtiger Punkt ist es doch immernoch die Welt zu entdecken und Spaß daran zu haben. und das mit dem Levelanstieg verbundene freischalten von neuen/schnelleren Mounts find ich sinnvoll. versuch mal Parallelen zu ziehen: als Kind läufst du, als Jugendlicher hast du ein Fahrrad, spater einen Roller, Als junger Erwachsener bekommst du dein erstes Auto und im vortgeschrittenen Alter hast du dann genug Kohle für ne schöne, dicke Karre.
Aber ne, du hättest es ja am liebsten, so nach dem Thema "Karte auf(die auch schon von vornherein aufgedeckt ist), suchen wo man hin will, darauf klicken und da sein! Blödsinn sowas.
WIE HABEN WIR NUR VOR BC ÜBERLEBT?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?
> Nervig nervig nervig.



Aha, dann scheint dir wohl entfallen zu sein das man sowieso ein erhöhtes Tempo hat wenn man tot ist. 
Lösung: weniger sterben.
oder eine Lösung die dir wohl gefallen würde: einfach nen God-mode einbauen! dann wird das sterben überflüssig.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Völlig unausgegoren. Schurken haben alle Vorteile und dem Schamanen wird sein Elementar deaktiviert.
> Heilerklassen haben gar keine Motivation, ins Schlachtfeld zu gehen.
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Heilen MACHT bock im Bg.(punkt)
und zum Thema reinkommen... scheint Serverabhängig zu sein, bei uns keine Probleme. Oder such dir ne Stamm, dann sollte es auch klappen.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Bis Level 60
> Kein Mensch geht mehr freiwillig in die Vor-BC Instanzen, warum auch?
> Leute werden gezwungen, BC zu installieren um raiden zu können. Keine vernünftigen Drops, keine Motivation in den alten Instanzen.
> Dasselbe Schicksal droht den BC Instanzen beim nächsten AddOn.



Wer sich wirklich mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen will geht auch in die alten Inis. Und wer da noch nie drin war(Scholo,Strath,alles im Blackrock und D, dem empfehle ich das mal, weil das ist wenigstens noch schönes leveldesign.




Onlymage schrieb:


> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Stell dir vor: UBRS ist auch ne "kleine" Raidinze. Und die 25er sind einfach für diejenigen gedacht die eben den Highlevelcontent anstreben.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...



Jo, am besten einmal Ragefire und dann die Sachen nie wieder ablegen weil diese ja mitwachsen? Das is doch Quatsch. Man muss sich eben etwas anstrengen wenn man etwas bessere Items für den Moment will. Klar das mit dem nächsten Addon die Items wieder entwertet werden, aber andererseits geht dann das Geheule los das alles zu eintönig ist und man ja mal wieder n tolleres Schwert/ne bessere Rüssi will.



Das Ganze klingt für mich etwas so, als ob du alles in dem Spiel geschenkt haben willst, oder du einfach nur in der Vergangenheit zu viel gecheatet hast und das Anstrengen für eine Sache hier einfach nicht mehr gewohnt bist.


Was meiner Meinung nach WIRKLICH stört sind Leute, die einfach durch die Welt rasen, nur um schnell lvl 70 zu werden und diese gar nicht mehr erkunden. Es scheint out zu sein sich länger als einen Tag in einem Gebiet aufzuhalten, denn man könnte ja was verpassen wenn man mit 70 vor sich hin siecht. Dann aber die dämlichsten Fragen stellen, die sich in dem Spiel beantwotet bekommen hätten, hätten sie sich etwas damit auseinander gesetzt...

So long...

Erital


----------



## Cason (10. April 2008)

Tribola93 schrieb:


> Das ist WoW, wenns dir nicht gefällt, lass es, ganz einfach, besser als das Forum voll zu heulen.



Finde ich auch...ganz ehrlich....oder sagt mir ein Spiel wo alles super ist und einige leute nichts zu meckern haben.


----------



## Gnutz (10. April 2008)

Wenn mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr... halten.
Wenn dich DAS an WoW stört, dann ... geh zurück zu CS, und spiel kein MMORPG, denn diese Dinge sind Hauptbestandteile so eines Spiels (laufen und so).


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Finde ich auch...ganz ehrlich....oder sagt mir ein Spiel wo alles super ist und einige leute nichts zu meckern haben.



REAL LIVE... ach nee das ist ja genauso... hmmm


----------



## Trisher (10. April 2008)

Ihr solltet euch mal überlegen, warum ihr WoW spielt. Da solltet ihr ansetzen: Zock ich WoW weil ich die Geschichte miterleben will (dafür sollte ein Spiel oder ein Buch ja da sein), will ich mich mit anderen messen(auch dafür sind Spiele gut, wenn auch nicht gerade WoW), oder finde ich es einfach nur toll vor anderen damit rumzugeilen, dass ich die tollere Ausrüstung habe. Ich denke mal 75% können den dritten Punkt mit JA beantworten und die wenigsten den ersten Punkt, aber dabei ist es doch gerade das was WoW machen soll, eine epische Geschichte erzählen.


----------



## Scred (10. April 2008)

> sinnloser beitrag


noch sinnloser

zum leichnam laufen KANN nerven gibt aber auch motivation dass man beim nächsten mal nich so schnell stirbt

*ironie on*
bei allen anderen punkten haste volkommen recht bin auch dafur das man nich mehr leveln muss und nichts sondern einfach nur in og oder if am posen is
*ironie off*

schwassin
musste so ein scheiss auch noch lesen -.-


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. April 2008)

Gnutz schrieb:


> Wenn mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr... halten.
> Wenn dich DAS an WoW stört, dann ... geh zurück zu CS, und spiel kein MMORPG, *denn diese Dinge sind Hauptbestandteile so eines Spiels (laufen und so).*



World of Walkcraft  ...würde ich mir glaube ich nicht kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:

ich glaube jetzt hab ich auch ne Signatur


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Wenn mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fr... halten.
> Wenn dich DAS an WoW stört, dann ... geh zurück zu CS, und spiel kein MMORPG, denn diese Dinge sind Hauptbestandteile so eines Spiels (laufen und so).



Er hat sich doch nur falsch ausgedrückt. Das laufen ist nicht Hauptbestandteil, aber ein Bestandteil der einfach dazu gehört und das Spiel etwas realistischer gestalten soll.


Edit: Was denn? World of Walkcraft. Ein Spiel das lange Wege geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cason (10. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> World of Walkcraft  ...würde ich mir glaube ich nicht kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nettes Wortspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (10. April 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wieder mal imba sinnvoller Beitrag.... wie üblich von dir....
> 
> Na ja ich finde in einigen Punkten hast du recht in anderen weniger.So oder so, es zwingt dich ja niemand dazu wow spielen, ich würd diesen Beitrag auch noch in das offizielle Vorschlagsforum von World of Warcrafte packen, evtl beachtets da ein Mitarbeiter.



Aber er hat doch Recht.


----------



## Svenaldo (10. April 2008)

Was habt ihr denn alle für ein Problem?
Das ist ein Spiel wo man wenigstens ein bissl von der Story und von der, wie ich finde, durchaus gelungenen Landschaft mitbekommen möchte!
Wenn es dir um Schnelligkeit geht dann spiel doch Formel 1 oder was vergleichbares...
Ich würde mal sagen das ist das falsche Spiel für dich!!!


----------



## toste (10. April 2008)

Sorry das ich mich mal melden muss, aber.......

Sorry WoW ist kein Game wo man nach einer Stunde einfach 70 ist.
Und ich denke es ist auch nicht schlecht gemacht von Blizz das es manchmal langweilig wird. Dafür haben sie auch sehr gute Sachen an denen sich viele erfreuen. Wenn du etwas zockst das die ganze Zeit voll Interessant ist, ist es irgentwann mal vorbei. Dagegen ist es bei WoW der Fall, dass das gute was sie gemacht haben besser hervorsticht wenn es noch langweilige Aspekte hat.


Und Sry........Und wenns ums Raiden gehst bist du eigentlich egoistisch.

Du willst mehr leichte 10 Inis für mehr Abwechslung ? Wie ist es dann aus der Sicht der "Hardcorezocker" ? Meinst du die wollen keine Abwechslung ? Was schwereres ? Blizz muss sich um alle kümmern nicht nur um dich.

Naja wenn du als Healer kein Bock auf PvP hast und keinen Sinn siehst, so liegst du auch falsch......

Mir mach Healen im Bg fun. Es ist etwas anderes als nur Leute umkloppen und die Leute sind auch saufroh über nen anständigen Heal.

Soo Long

Toste

P.S Sry aber das erste was mir zu deinem Text eingefallen ist, war: Bischen Käse zum Whine ?


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Mir mach Healen im Bg fun. Es ist etwas anderes als nur Leute umkloppen und die Leute sind auch saufroh über nen anständigen Heal.



Jep und wie.. solange keiner auf die Idee kommt den Healer zu killen ist das sogar sehr gut.


----------



## sokill (10. April 2008)

...


----------



## osama (10. April 2008)

uff hmm also ich finde ja wow allgemein langsam sinnlos bzw. schon immer xD nur die sucht halt...naja vieles wird wohl auf deinem server so sein nur das horde in der überzahl is is bei uns genau andersrum ^^ 15 allys und nur 8 hordis....gut und des laufen wirste ja noch schaffen das ganze game is halt so groß das es halt zeit kostet von a nach b zu kommen wens dir net passt such dir nen shooter da läufste net so viel...


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

Teils geb ich dem TE recht aber der grösste Teil ist einfach nur auf dich selbst gerichtet und nicht fair gegenüber den Leuten die richtig was machen wollen.


----------



## FZeroX (10. April 2008)

> 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.


-

mimimi

!

früher, als einer schon uralt war, als die welt noch jung war, gabs 40er raids .. stell dir vor.. 39! leute musste man auftreiben um da rein zu gehn und die spiele beginnen zu lassen!


----------



## Rakelm (10. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> Von der Späherkuppe bis nach Duskwood ....ja ok aber... wayne ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Rakelm.. was sollte das werden? Ein versehen. Wenn nicht verdienst du ein Ignore.


----------



## Seratos (10. April 2008)

oh man schon wieder so n mimimi Thread
ist eh sinnlos sowas hier zu posten, da kein gm das hier liest
vote4/close


----------



## Rakelm (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Rakelm.. was sollte das werden? Ein versehen. Wenn nicht verdienst du ein Ignore.



Woot.... ein Forum ist eine Plattform wo man diskutiert und nich sagt es der beitrag war scheisse oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> das gehört nicht zu diesem thread
> aber ich finde an wow eig nichts wichtiges doof außer die grafik
> 
> lässt manchmal zu wünschen übrig, sie sollen sich mal ein beispiel
> ...


So ein Blödsinn! Wie alt ist WoW und wie alt HdRO? Davon mal abgesehen sind die zum Teil schon recht hohen Hardwareanforderungen bei HdRO nicht für jeden PC schaffbar. Immerhin ist das auch ein Grund warum WoW so viele Spieler hat, weil es auf nahezu jeden PC läuft.


----------



## Cyberflips (10. April 2008)

Tja TE, 
Du siehst ja was für eine Community und welches Klientel WoW spielt. Der Thread brennt und fast ausschließlich im selben Tenor. Dummkiddie-Geflame und unreifes Fanboy-Getue.

Deine Kritik am Spiel will hier niemand lesen und Respekt gegenüber einem Spieler, der vernünftig Punkte aufführt die ihn stören kannst Du von diesen Leuten nicht erwarten. 

Du hast ausserdem in allen von Dir vorgetragenen Punkten recht, aber wenn Dich diese Dinge stören (wie für jeden halbwegs intelligenten Menschen nachvollziehbar) bleibt Dir nur die Möglichkeit Dir ein anderes Spiel zu suchen - wie viele andere schon lange aufgehört und ihre Konsequenzen gezogen haben, die noch so halbwegs ihre Sinne beisammen haben. 
Allein schon wegen der geistigen Reife und dem Intellekt des durchschnittlichen WoW-Spielers, den Du Dir an Hand der 11 Seiten Kommentare leicht selbst ausrechnen kannst, ist das nur zu empfehlen. 

Und Deine Vermutung in Bezug auf das Nächste Addon ist wohl auch richtig. Alles wird wieder wertlos sein und Du kannst Dich im Stargebiet des Addons mit grünen Teilen neu eindecken. 
Natürlich ebenfalls extrem respektlos vom Entwickler und Betreiber gegenüber seinen Spielern und ein Schlag mitten ins Gesicht, aber so kommt ja anscheinend eines zum anderen. Am Ende passt es so zusammen.

Das wird zwar erwartungsgemäß das letzte Addon zu WoW sein, aber so lange die Leute das mit sich machen lassen und das Geld fliesst wird es keinen Grund geben das zu ändern. Sieh es einfach als eine schwarze Real-Satire - doch wie Du ja in dem Thread hier massig lesen kannst, ist das was Du an Kritikpunkten aufzählst, von den echten WoW-Spielern scheinbar genau so gewünscht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clljana (10. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns dir kein Spaß mehr macht dann höre doch einfach auf  such dir was anders zum daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder mensch mag halt andere dinge .


----------



## Big Tank (10. April 2008)

Nie zufrieden oder? Wieso machen sie so viele LAndschafften hin wenn man sich sowieso überall hin porten könnte?!?


----------



## nerdonwork (10. April 2008)

njo, ich bin eigl ganz zufrieden mit wow :>

zu den gedanken des te:
- laufen kann manchmal recht lang dauern, is mir bei meinem first-char nich so aufgefallen, jetzt beim twinken fehlt mir doch schon mein fm.
allerdings sin viele der ziel-orte nebeneinander, sodass man nich gleich nach jeder q 10min fußmarsch hat...
für mich is die lauf/reise-zeit die einzige zeit in der ich in ruhe chatten kann, nen auto-run button hat wow schon, bissel mit der maus steuern is net das problem :s

-friedhöfe können meiner meinung nach stehen wo sie wollen, man kann genau daneben sterben...
oder eben am weitest nur möglichen spot auf der map, dass kann man nunmal nicht vorraussehen...und wer stirbt so oft das man als "geistheiler: ehrfürchtig" gilt? :x

-bg's-> sind realmpool/tageszeit-abhänig, oder? Das mit der schlechten healer-motivation halt ich für ein gerücht...
ich selbst spiel gerne nen holy-priester im bg...vllt auch nur weil mein main warlock is und es ne nette abwechslung is fürs healen bejubelt zu werden <:

-pre bc-ini's werden wirklich nurnoch selten in ner richtigen grp gegangen..."kannste mich ziehn?"

-mehr ini's würd ich auch unterstützen, gern auch 10er, aber wenn diese komplex sind und mit id versehen werden,
kann man sie auch nur mit einer stamm, später vllt mit rnd's gehen...dann kommen noch probs hinzu wenn man eigl. 
nen festen 25er raid hat und dieser dann nebenbei 10er geht...2x10 player sind schnell gefunden, die andern müssen sehen wie sie hinkommen 

-items: das spiel wär glaube mit erreichen von 70 vorbei, wenn man sich nicht equipen müsste, man will seinen char halt immer weiter entwickeln,
wenn das vom lvl her nicht mehr geht dann durch bessere items...und die bekommt man irgendwann nurnoch durch raiden, was mir viel spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viele leute zum labern, neuen content sehen, fortschritte erleben usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne das würd ich sicher nur iwo rumhocken und gammeln...nicht sehr sinnvoll :>

hoffe das war jetzt nich off-topic =P


----------



## Antagonist (11. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Muhahahaa rofl alter, das war ja der bisher geilste Kommentar  *pruust*
> 
> hast du dir das selber ausgedacht???  wie kommt man auf sonen coolen Einfall???
> "Käse zum whine" soo geil



Ohrenkollektor du bist ein Schwhine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonoliva (11. April 2008)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was zu dem TE sagen ....

Wenn es dich stört, dass du nicht innerhalb von 1h von Lvl 1 auf Lvl 70 kommst, weil die Wege zu weit sind und du nicht schnell alle Quests machen kannst, dann spiel doch einfach ein schnelllebigeres Spiel, wie CS.
Kurze Wege, schnelle Spiele und alles viel fixer.
Wenn Blizzard deine Wünsche erhöhren würde, was käme als nächstes?
Ich bin 70, hab alle inis durch und jetzt? Blizz muss mehr für 70er machen.
Immer nur dieses verdammte geheule, dass es solange dauert.
So wie es aktuell ist, ist es schon gut. Und das die Wege so lang sind, ist schon berechtigt, denn sonst würde meiner Meinung der Spielspass leiden. Es ist so etwas ruhiger und man kann nebenbei noch andere Dinge machen, wenn man durch die Gegend läuft, wie kürschnern etc..

Mein Tip:
Heul rum, stell dich in eine Ecke und spiel draussen im Garten.

P.S.: Im Real Life kann man auch erst ab 18 Auto fahren, bis dahin muss man auch zu Fuss gehen, selbst Moped darf man erst mit 15 fahren.


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

Dass man ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt quasi gezwungen ist, bei 25 er Raids mitzumachen... 

DKP-Systeme, Klassenleiter, Raiddisziplin, Pflichtaddons ....  fürchterlich unlocker und kleinkariert solche Raids. 

Mehr 10 er Instanzen und ich bleibe dabei.. (auch in WoLk)

Sollte im Spiel-Konzept der Focus dann weiter auf 25 er Instanzen liegen, werde ich definitiv bei WoW aussteigen.

Derzeit  7   25 er Instanzen  zu   2   10 er Instanzen...  (...)


----------



## Mollari (11. April 2008)

FZeroX schrieb:


> -
> 
> mimimi
> 
> ...



Und wieviele Spieler haben den 40er Content gesehen? Auf die Gesamtspielerzahl gerechnet waren das so wenige das Blizzard mit BC die 40er sofort wieder abgeschafft hat. Was glaubst Du wohl warum es heute nur noch 25er gibt. Und selbst 25 Leute zusammen zu bekommen ist für viele schon schwer genug. Ein paar 10er Instanzen zusätzlich wären da nicht verkehrt. Da Du so toll bist und 25er läufst kann es Dir ja auch egal sein, betrifft Dich ja dann nicht. 

Sei einfach froh das Du die Möglichkeit hattest den alten Content zu sehen als er aktuell war, aber hör auf hier andere blöd anzumachen die dieses Glück nicht hatten.


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Klar 10er Instanzen könnte es durchaus mehr geben. Aber man muss auch den erfolreicheren Gilden, von denen es gar nicht mal so wenige gibt, was bieten. Da reichen 10er nun mal nicht aus, denn gerade das Zusammenspiel vieler hat doch auch seinen Reiz.



Die "erfolgreichen Gilden" bekommen aber ab Level 70  80 % der Inhalte  serviert... 

Jedoch machen diese maximal 10 % der Spieler aus. 

Ein Verhältnis von 7  25 er Instanzen zu  2  10 er Instanzen kann nicht ausgeglichen sein !! 

Das könnte auch gut und gerne 5:5 sein, und niemand hätte nen Nachteil daraus. 

Desweiteren ist die Balance vollkommen daneben. 
Gestern wurden in der neuen 25er das erste Mal die Twins gelegt. 
Bei dem Worldfirstkill waren 12 Heiler dabei, kein einziger Melee...  Das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Zerleena (11. April 2008)

Also wenn dauernd nur Action wäre und du nichtmal nen paar Minuten zu Fuß durch die Welt von Azeroth/Outland schreitest ohne dass dir nen Mob entgegenkommt oder du nur von Ini zu Ini rennst (das würde  auch schnell öde werden, lieber TE) würde es mir auch ne mehr gefallen. Ich find das hat schon soweit Hand und Fuß.

Warum die verdammten Items der Pre-B aber auch so wertlos sind wa? Weil ich keinen Bock habe erst ewig durch jede Ini zu müssen, um ein D1/2 Set zu haben um überhaupt in die Scherbenwelt zu können weil mich sonst jeder Mob umkloppen könnte? Sicher entwertet das die Items und man findet in der Höllenfeuerinsel bei der ersten quest ein besseres Item (natürlich frustrierend für die, die vor BC sich das ganze D2 Set oder T3 erkämpft haben aber die werden das ja nun auch überwunden haben). Mich hat es nich so angehoben weil ich grad in der Zeit 58-60 war, als BC rauskam. Worauf ich hinauswill? Ganz einfach, es wäre Unsinn es so zu gestalten dass ich ohne so ein 60-er Set nicht lebensfähig wäre in der Scherbenwelt, deshalb auch bessere quest Items in der SW.

Sterben und Friedhof? Hmm naja wie schon gesagt man kann sich Mühe geben und weniger sterben aber nichtsdestotrotz kann es einen manchmal doch erwischen, wenn man unfähige Gruppenleute hat sprich "höhere Gewalt". Der einzige Friedhof der mich nervt ist der Rotkamm-Geb. Friedhof vor allem wenn man in den Orc Lagern questet aber das wars auch schon an Störpunkten. Ich verstehe manche einfach nicht, wie den TE, alles muss schnell und sofort verfügbar sein. Es darf nicht langweilig sein und und und. Naja dann hab ich mal Neuigkeiten für dich, das wird dir in jedem MMORPG früher oder später so gehen. Diese Game-Junkfood Mentalität geht mir einfach aufn Zeiger. Am besten gleich episches Flugmount mit level 1 und T6? Sollen alle die sich für nen CS Progamer halten auch wieder dahin zurückziehen. Da habt ihr eure Deathmatches oder was auch immer und alles ist sofort da und und und. WoW ist ein zeitintensives Game und die haben die ganzen Landschaften ja nicht nur designed um die Weltkarte bissl optisch zu füllen, das hat schon Sinn. Klar bis level 40 isses ne so pralle aber das weiß ich doch spätestens beim ersten Twink, was man schonmal durchgemacht hat. Das ist keine Kritik im eigentlichen Sinne, das ist nur wieder rumheulen, dass einem nicht alles auf dem silbernen Tablett serviert wird.


----------



## Talcott (11. April 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Da ist zum Beispiel:
> 
> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> ...




endlos viele antworten...
aber nicht einer hat die komische widersprüchlichkeit dieser aussage zur kenntnis genommen. 
ich lach jedenfalls immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (12. April 2008)

...stimm, viel gutes zu WOW fällt einem halt nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrachin (1. Juni 2008)

@ Talcott:

ja muss ich auch zugeben, nicht aufgefallen ...
aber urkomisch, danke für einen lachenden Einstieg in den Sonntag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...
Und für einige ....

ACHTUNG !!!

SENSATION !!!

Es gibt ...

Es gibt ...

TADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Ein "Draußen" !!!!

Ja wirklich ^^ ...

da scheint die Sonne, es ist warm, es gibt Schwimmbäder, Badestrände, Eiscafés, Biergärten ....

und in Düstermarschen regnet es ... 

...

I'm a WoW-Ultra-Hero,
i play on (^^) one day 20 hours,
but i don't get flowers,
still i am a WoW-Super-Zero?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (1. Juni 2008)

Jeztt lass doch den toten Threads ihre wohlverdiente Ruhe....


----------



## Igi_90 (1. Juni 2008)

also man könnte schon viel verbessern, aber das macht blizz nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daron Harkon (1. Juni 2008)

> - 25er Raids
> Kara hat gezeigt: 10er Raids sind optimal, alle sind reingerannt wie verrückt und auch jetzt noch hält der Boom an.
> In die High Level Instanzen mit 25 Leuten gehen prozentual doch nur wenige rein.
> Warum werden diese dann immer noch ins Spiel gebracht?
> Für die Hardcore-Zocker tut's doch eine 25er Instanz, lieber ein paar 10er Instanzen mehr, die sind bei weitem einfacher zu organisieren.



Lass mich raten, du hast keine Gilde, welche groß genug ist um in 25er-Instanzen zu wandern oder?
Dann würdest du nämlich wissen das die 25er Raids noch genauso aktiv betrieben werden wie Karazhan oder Zul'Aman und vor allem auch wissen, wie bereits schon einmal erwähnt wurde, dass auch alle die 25er gehen in den 10er Raids anzufinden sind. 
Und damit dieses ewige rumgeweine endlich aufhört fügt Blizz mit WotLk für jeden Raid einen 10er- und einen 25er-Modus ein.

Wenn ich allerdings das ganze hier lese fällte mir nur einwas ein. Tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen, aber wenn WOW so blöd ist, dann lass es bleiben und spiel Offlinerollenspiele, da hast du keine Probleme mit Raids, die gibt es da nämlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in dem Sinne,

mfg Daron Harkon


----------



## Kamaji (1. Juni 2008)

im Grunde genommen hast du ja recht.. aber deswegen nen Thread zu eröffnen wo es doch schon so viele davon gibt?
Dann hör halt auf mitm Spiel  niemand zwingt dich


----------



## spiederschwein (1. Juni 2008)

Bei wow ist nicht scheiße ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahamani (1. Juni 2008)

Ich werde mal meine Meinung zum obersten Posting äußern. Keine Flames, bitte.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - das ewige Latschen. Extrem nervig bis Level 40, nervig bis Level 60 und störend bis Level 70
> 
> Warum nicht mehr Portale, kürzere Abklingzeit auf Ruhesteine, direktere Greifrouten, schnelleres Laufen, automatisches Laufen bei Straßennutzung? Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten.
> Törnt extrem ab - ein Grund auf meiner Liste, mit WoW irgendwann aufzuhören oder einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.
> Wem nutzt es, die Leute doof durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen? Kein Spielspaß mehr wenn man 20 Minuten braucht um von A nach B zu kommen oder AFK ist beim Fliegen.



Die Welt von Warcraft ist groß. Manchen nervt es, wenn man lange hin und her laufen muss, aber andererseits finde ich es auch in dem Punkt "realistischer", dass die Reisen lange dauern. Blizzard tut schon sein bestes dafür, es den Spielern gerecht zu machen, mehr Portale, mehr Friedhöfe, mancherorts sogar neue Dörfer, wohin man seinen Ruhestein setzen kann. Die am häufigsten bei mir verwendete Taste beim weiten Laufen ist Numlock. Angenehm, da man nur ab und zu mal die Laufrichtung korrigieren muss, ohne nebenbei ständig "W" oder Pfeiltaste oben gedrückt zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ihr zum hundertsten Mal am selben Stein vorbeilauft... versucht doch mal die Reisen zu genießen und seid froh, dass die Welt nicht noch größer ist. Obwohl ich nichts dagegen hätte. ^^
Oder reist mit mehreren Leuten zusammen, ihr könnt euch ja abwechselnd folgen??



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Friedhöfe
> X Kilometer bis zum Leichnam?
> Warum gibt's nicht mehr Friedhöfe oder man erhöht das Tempo?



Wie schon oben erwähnt, Blizz hat in den letzten Patches mehr Friedhöfe eingebaut. Trotzdem kann man ja auf mehr hoffen und eventuell konkrete Vorschläge machen, wo genau mehr Friedhöfe benötigt werden. Nach dem Tod ist das Lauftempo übrigens schon erhöht, soweit ich weiß.



Onlymage schrieb:


> - PvP/Arena/BG
> Dann die Sch..-Überzahl (zumindest auf Baelgun): Man kommt ins Auge des Sturms, 4 Allies 12 Hordler, keine Chance, die Leute die dann irgendwann kommen, gehen meistens frustriert wieder raus.



Siehe XX andere Server. Auf der ewigen Wacht sinds in etwa die selben Zahlen, Allianz und Horde vertauscht.
(Ich bin immer noch dafür, dass unser schöner RP-Realm wieder auf Hordenseiten auflebt. DeW ist ein schöner Realm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Onlymage schrieb:


> - Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.



Ich kenne einige, deren epische 60er Sets noch bis 70 überdauert haben... denke also auch nicht, dass man in den ersten 3 Stufen komplett neues Equipment hat. So ab 75 würde ich sagen, geht´s richtig los. (Je nachdem wie man equipt ist.)


P.S.
Die AFK-Flüge werden bei mir immer sinnvoll genutzt, um irgendwas zu erledigen. Was im Internet nachschauen, Betten machen, was zum Essen machen, trinken holen, aufräumen... usw.


Liebe Grüße
Naha


----------



## HS2k (1. Juni 2008)

Mhhh, ich kann dir da ihregnd wie nicht zustimmen, vorallem stören dich 2 Sachen an WoW die bei mir den Spielspaß ausmachen.

Den Sachen von wegen Laufen und FH kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zu stimmen.

Bei den anderen Punkten:

Ich gehe mit Freunden gerne mal in Pre-BC Instanzen, weil viele einfach Spaß machen, entweder mit passendem Lvl und Gruppe oder mal ne alte 40er Raid Instanz zu 10te. Da hat man noch herrrausforderung und man sieht noch mal die alten Bosse und so. 

Raiden geht man auch nicht primär darum das man die Iteams möglichst lange behäld sondern einfach nur das man bestimmt Raidins schafft um dann zu nächsten zu kommen und wieder tolle neue Bosse kennen lernt. Manche Iteams auch von LvL 60ig hatte ich noch mit 70ig.

Wie abwechslungs reich du dir WoW gestallteest liegt also an dir selber. Aber wenn mich die Sachen stören wird die dich stören wird ich mit WoW aufhören.

mfg


----------



## Brisk7373 (1. Juni 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Items
> Jetzt rennen alle noch in SSC und man wipt und kämpft sich monatelang wie blöde durch die Instanzen.
> Dann kommt das nächste AddOn und nach 2 Tagen droppt was Grünes was besser ist.
> Wozu soll man sich dann noch anstrengen.
> ...


ja das is richtig .


----------



## saphyroth (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich eins nicht verstehe ist es dass leute sich aufregen dass in dem neuen addon die alten epix ausgetauscht werden...was wollt ihr denn? die items behalten? ich cheks echt ned.
und dann immer: "da gibt man sich so viel mühe mim raiden"...als wär raiden eine arbeit oO. leute das soll spaß machen. wenn ihr raidet um euren char mit neuen items zu sehen läuft irgendwas falsch in dem game.
Man önnte das spiel ja auch so machen: jeder bekommt supertolle items und darf sie den ganzen tag bewundern und damit angeben...dann müsste man sich ja garned mehr zu raiden bemühen.
edit: zu den 10er instanzen was vergessen. schonmal geschaut wie das in wotlk sein wird? nein? mach das mal

pvp mäßig stimme ich größtenteils zu

das mit dem laufen: ich persönlich wäre für die option: greifenflug ein/aus. leute denen es gefällt wärend dem flug die landschaft zu beobachten etc könnens an lassen. leute dies eilig haben stellens aus. mann könnte ja auch machen das die option erst geht wenn man schon einmal mit dem greifen die route geflogen ist. Zu den langen fußwegen...naja wär sonst doof wenn man überall instant hinkommt. vllt einfach greifen in jedem kaff sodass man wenisgtens zu denen schnell hinkommt.

mehr friedöfe ist auch schön und gut aber es wär auch blöd wenn man sich instant wiederbeleben könnte oder? vllt geister alle so schnell wie irrwische und die nochmal schneller.

zu den pre instanzen: sag eine gute möglichkeit das zu verändern und ich stimme dir zu...ich flenn aber auchned rum weils für mich keinen sinn mehr hat deathmines zu gehen


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Juni 2008)

Junge, junge...

Was willst du ewig mit T4-T6 rumrennen? oO
Also ich nicht dann könnten sie sich ja die Inis mit dem Addon sparen.
Das ist ja Ziel des Spiels...
Mitwachsende Items, so ein Blödsinn sorry. Ich glaub du hast den Sinn eines MMO's nicht ganz begriffen.

WoW ist sowieso ein Siel wo nur noch Items und Zahlen wichtig sind und daher auch das grosse Suchtpotential.
Wenn dir das zuwenig Spiel ist (wie mir überigens auch) wechsel halt einfach auf ein anderes MMO.
Bei HdRO sind Items z.B niemals so wichtig wie in WoW.
Wie es in AoC ist oder in WAR sein wird weiss ich halt nicht.

Aber WoW besteht seit BC halt nur noch aus reiner farmerei.
Was würdest du überhaupt noch machen wenn deine Items immer mitwachsen und du keine neuen gebrauchen könntest? Oo
Also ich freu mich immer über neue Waffen oder Rüstungen.

Und vonwegen nur eine 25er...
Wirklich beinahe jeder Depp war mind. schonmal Gruul oder Maggi.

Sowieso wenn du dich mal etwas über WotlK informieren würdest wüsstest du auch das für die neuen 25er Raids auch als 10er Version betretbar sein werden...

Ich frag mich manchmal echt was da für Leute hinter dem PC sitzen. -.-


----------



## Priestheal (1. Juni 2008)

Na und dann muss man eben laufen so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder ich oder!?


----------



## Âlidâri (1. Juni 2008)

Also wenn du dich so übers laufen fliegen cd am Ruhestein etc abtörnst wieso spielst du dann wow? Du hättest am liebsten ne quest töte einen Mob und dann wirst du lvl 70 und bekommst T6, Das Spiel soll ja noch eine Herausforderung sein und wenn man mit 2 Stunden am Tag in 2 Wochen lvl 70 ist weil man ja nix mehr zu laufen hat na toll...
Kauf dir Käse, trink deinen Whine deinstalliere WoW und spiele irgendeinen EGO-Shooter oder was anderes wo man wenig laufen muss und nicht viel können muss.

EDIT: Wieso ist der Grund des laufens ein Grund einen neuen Char anzufangen? laut eigener Aussage ist es doch bis 40 am nervigsten und mit 70 am besten. Also der Anhang ist sowas von Sinnlos uind Wiedersprüchlich^^


----------



## tworten (1. Juni 2008)

oh mein gott ey...
nat ist es nervig mal weier zu laufen fürn quest oder weil man tot ist...
aber wenn du das spiel so viel leichter haben willst das man sich kein bissel mehr anstrengen muss dann wird es doch nur langweilig... du sollest mal ne woche als gm auf nem privatserver spielen...wenn du alles machen kannst und du keine antsrengung mehr hast dann wird das spiel sowas von langweilig...manche sachen worüber man sich ärgert machen das spiel eig erst intressant!


----------



## pandak1n (1. Juni 2008)

Die Animationen... Ich meine, wenn ich ein Mount aus einem unsichtbaren Ü-Ei casten will, dann spiel ich die Pen und Paper Version vom Pokémon. Das können andere Spiele weitaus besser.

Dann wäre da noch das uninspirierte Questdesign. Massenware. Hauptsache, das Spiel künstlich in die Länge ziehen. Es versprüht sehr viel weniger Rollenspielcharme als die Konkurrenz (Stichwort Hack'n'Slay).

Und nur weil man ein Spiel spielt, heisst das nicht, dass man daran nichts kritisieren darf (@ etliche Vorposter).


----------



## CLOZEN (1. Juni 2008)

Käse zum Whine?^^
Das gehört nunma dazu laufen und so wenn dir das stinkt, kannste ja gleich auf einen privatserver abhauen.
Hmmm wenn man tot is dann muss man ja nicht laufen du kannst dich ja von dem geistheiler rezzen lasen.
Is doch klar das die neuen items dannn besser sind. und es ist egal ob die grün sind, die können doch grün sein wenn die stats besser sind.
Du musst dich ja nicht anstrengen bis zum nächsten addon, nur dann kannst du sagen:juhuu! wir haben vashj gelegt oder so.mann will doch selbst auch was erreichen.
und noch mal zum thema anstrengen: wenn ich "kungen" schreie oder "nihilum" dann weiss jeder was ich meine, du kriegst natürlich auch rum,. also das sind so sachen die ein mmorpg haben muss^^....


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Juni 2008)

Wie jetzt noch über die Grafik geflamet wird. oO

Das ist das einzige was mi an WoW und auchj in WAR richtig gut gefällt.

Man kann es ja auch übertreiben wie bei AoC und danach muss man die Welt einfach wie bei GW instanzieren weil es sonst kein PC mehr mitmacht.

Das raubt einem (zumindest mir) den Spielspass komplett. 
Wenn ich ein MMO Spiele muss es eine verbundene Welt sein damit Open PvP auch funktionieren kann und man draussen vor der Stadt nicht immer alleine oder mit seinen 4 Gehilfen unterwegs ist.

Daher lieber ne schlechtere Grafik dafür umsobesseren Spielspass.

Geht doch irgend einen Shooter spielen echt...


----------



## Camô (1. Juni 2008)

@ Onlymage:

Du prangerst die langen Laufzeiten an und siehst darin einen Grund mit WoW aufzuhören, bis dahin verständlich, ABER warum sagst du noch im gleichen Satz " ...oder einen neuen Charakter hochzuziehen."?? Dann stehst du wieder vor dem gleichen Problem OO
Naja, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen, es ist zwar an manchen Stellen ärgerlich, aber besser als ein voll automatisiertes Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## abe15 (1. Juni 2008)

Also beim Laufen stimme ich dir zu! Das stört wirklich.
ABER:
Das mit den Epics die du dir hart erspielst und dann gegen was grünes im nächsten Addon eintauschen kannst stimmt nicht.
Blizzard hat bereits selbst eingestanden, dass sie das mit BC ein bisschen zu extrem gemach haben.
Deshalb wird man seine 70er Items mit dem neuen Addon erst sehr spät los. T6 soll noch bis an die neuen 80er Raids ranreichen!
T5 soll man bis ca Level 78 los sein und T4 bis ca 76. Ist doch voll ok, oder?


----------



## Grimmzahn (1. Juni 2008)

Dürfte ich dem Herren noch etwas Käse zum Whine anbieten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiliTheMage (1. Juni 2008)

beüglich der raids was du ansprichts kann ich nur sagen lOl ? ich würde mal darauf tippen das die 25er raids viel mehr besucht werden als 10 mann und wenn man ne gilde hat  die gut läuft und wo fähige spieler drin sind ist es auch leicht 25mann raids zu planen und raiden was auch der sinn davon is und in kara sind nur so viele drinn weil pro run ca 1-max2 stunden 22 badges ca 15 voids oder so und eventuell mount oder  rezepte für enchanter oder ingi was nicht ganz so oft droppt man da bekommen kann und ich meine für so nen kleinen aufwand so doch schon recht gute belohnungen is akteptable für die badges kann mann sich epic gems kaufen und die voids kann man zB für shadowresi für bt oder so verwenden what ever man kann kara gut und schnell abfarmen also gehn da viele rein

und der rest deines thread is eigentlich crap denn sterben tut man normalerweise bis lvl 70 2-3 mal sonst würd ich mir gedanken machen weil so heftig sind die mobs auch ned und wenn du verhindern willst gegankzu werden spiel pve realm


achja und zu der grafik ich finde so wie sie ist gut denn man hat das spiel so kennen gelernt und ich finde die grafik gehört fast schon zu wow dazu wenn ihr echtzeit grafik oder so wollt geht crysis oder sonst was zocken und außerdem will blizzard ein spiel das jeder spielen kann nicht nur leute mit highend pcs


----------



## Thug (1. Juni 2008)

@TE

Welche Kleidergröße hast Du sag mal, ich wollt Dir nen Rock bestellen...


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

Mich stört einfach,dass es 0 Rp im sinne von MMORPG gibt. (ich mein kein rp nackt im goldhain rumspringen oder ansprechen "hallo werter schurke")
das ist Psycho Rp^^

Ich mein einfach die GEschichte.

Blizz kümmert sich zu wenig um sie,was ja zu verstehen ist,weil sie echt keine Sau beachtet,aber wenn sie schon Pvp so upgraden,dass es jetzt zu PvE 50/50%,damit auch E Sportler was haben,dann sollen sie uns fürs RP auch 50% geben.

Aber das passiert ja nicht,weil Rpler Minderheit sind,und das ist Diskriminierung,und Bliuzz weiß dass die meisten Csler WoW spielen und diese ganzen Pvp verrückten.

Naja ich wünsch mir:

- Mehr Individualität beim Charakter. Wenn ich durch ne Stadt laufe seh ich mindestens 1 der genauso aussieht wie Ich.
Zu wenig Möglichkeiten seinen Charakter von anderen abzuheben und sich mehr zu identifizieren.
Und dabei IST ES MÖGLICH,nur Blizz macht es nicht-.-

Zum Beispiel sollten höhere Chars vom Level auch dementsprechend aussehen: man sollte ihnen ansehen,dass sie schon viel erlebt haben. Vielleicht kriegswunden,oder einfach Tatoos (was ja zum glück schonmal in WOTLK kommt).
Mir fällt jeztt auch nichts ein,aber einfach Individualität - das ist das Schlüsselwort.

- Dynamik in WoW (Grüße an mein Thread xD)
Es ist alles statisch - das ist ja irgendwie logisch und auch nötig, wegen den neuen Spielern die dazukommen.
Aber Leute,die ein Addon kaufen,die haben ja alles "Alte" schon hinter sich,und diese sollten auch Fortschritt in der Geschichte sehen.

WoW ist im Moment ein einfaches Universum das stehengeblieben ist,und alle Volldeppen trödeln drin rum und bezahlen ihr Geld naja wems spaß macht.

Mein Vorschlag: Ich habe WoW fertig,installiere BC,und so verändert sich auch mein altes WoW:

Die Brücke am Seenhain zum Beispiel ist jetzt fertig - Onyxia und der Rest sind tot (Ja keine alten Raids mehr - aber es soll ja nicht um ITems gehen.
Naja und sowas halt.

Und um das zuu verwirklichen,sollten mit jedem Addon mehrere neue Server kommen,und man wird sofort beim INstallieren zu einem neuen Server gebracht den man sich aussucht.(Ja hier wieder das Problem mit alten Leuten,die kein Addon haben.) Die müssen halt vergessen werden.


----------



## Duskfall334 (1. Juni 2008)

mich stört es das es keine odlschool server gib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (1. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Ich mein einfach die GEschichte.
> 
> Blizz kümmert sich zu wenig um sie,was ja zu verstehen ist,weil sie echt keine Sau beachtet,



Was für ein Quatsch. Ich schlage vor, dass du beim Spielen mal die Augen aufmachst. WoW hat nämlich eine der umfangreichsten Geschichten, die es gibt.



> aber wenn sie schon Pvp so upgraden,dass es jetzt zu PvE 50/50%,damit auch E Sportler was haben,dann sollen sie uns fürs RP auch 50% geben.
> 
> Aber das passiert ja nicht,weil Rpler Minderheit sind,und das ist Diskriminierung,und Bliuzz weiß dass die meisten Csler WoW spielen und diese ganzen Pvp verrückten.



Hier hast du den ersten Quatsch noch übertroffen.

Falls es wirklich so sein sollte, dass PvP beim Gamedesign bevorzugt wird (was nicht so ist), dann ist das keine Diskriminierung. Diskriminierung ist es, wenn eine Frau einen Job nicht bekommt, weil sie ja vielleicht noch schwanger werden könnte. Was du meinst, ist Orientierung am Wunsch des Kunden.

PvP wird aber nicht bevorzugt. Man schaue sich zum Beispiel einfach nur den neuen Raidcontent mit Patch 2.4 an.




Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, dass sich in einem MMORPG nicht alles um dich dreht. Spiel lieber ein Offline RPG, da verändert sich die Umwelt mit deinem Voranschreiten in der Story.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (1. Juni 2008)

/close sinnlose freds


----------



## Mofeist (1. Juni 2008)

Onlymage schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich hab mir mal so meine Gedanken gemacht, was mich so richtig extrem stört an WoW.
> 
> ...



es gibt aber auch viele für die kara einfach langweilig geworden ist! und die den reiz in den 25ern sehen und gefunden haben und immer noch finden.... also von demher warum willst du die 25er innis ausm spiel haben o.O WTF

und du willst als geist schneller laufen? Nachtelf ftw^^


----------



## Chrissian (1. Juni 2008)

> Was für ein Quatsch. Ich schlage vor, dass du beim Spielen mal die Augen aufmachst. WoW hat nämlich eine der umfangreichsten Geschichten, die es gibt.



Erst lesen dann verstehen? Ich hab nicht gesagt dass es keine umfangreiche Geschichte gibt - die gibt es,aber beachtet wird sie von den WENIGSTEN.

Oder sag mir mal wieviel Prozent QUesttexte lesen?! Ich würde sagen weniger als 15% der Spieler. Und JA! Die Geschichte von WOW wird nur in Questtexten und Quests erzählt - das ist ein Fehler. Blizz sollte sie auch anders erzählen können. Wenn jeder NPC ein Voice OVer bekommen würde,würde mehr Atmosphäre geschaffen + mehr,die der geschichte gehör schenken.



> Falls es wirklich so sein sollte, dass PvP beim Gamedesign bevorzugt wird (was nicht so ist)



Das ist so. Zumindest seit BC,wo die Arena kam.

Nicht bevorzugt,aber jetzt steht PvE und Arena (Arena ist für mich kein ernstzunehmendes PvP) 50% zu 50% oder sogar mehr im PVP.

Arena ist doch völlig im Mittelpunkt,und Season 4 wird wieder Patch 2.4 ausgleichen. Das ist immer ein Ausgleich - mit Patch kommt Raidcontent mit Season kommt ESport Arena Content.


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Juni 2008)

Was richtig scheiße an WoW ist?

Die "Ich-find-wow-scheiße-und-finde-dass-muss-jeder-wissen-spiele-es-aber-trotzdem-weil-...-ja-weiß-ich-auch-net-so-recht-is-halt-geiles-spiel"-Threads in den Foren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

